# Hashimoto's and weight gain



## Mel1031

Hello,

I know that weight gain is a symptom of Hashimoto's. This is really bugging me because I am eating right and I am following the list of bad foods for thyroid they game me. But I recently hit 300 pounds on the scale and I almost wanted to shoot myself. But then I went back down to 295. I go see the dr again after my blood work. Im going Monday. Im upping my workouts and I am so tired and burning more calories then I am putting in. Im just tired of looking like this and I don't know what else to do, I have been trying to get to a healthy weight fro 5 months now and Its really hard when I feel like nothing I am doing is working. I mean I didn't even have birthday cake two days ago on my birthday. I honestly am just so depressed over it. not to mention I feel like crap, Im tired and breaking out in acne all over my face and I have to wear my hair up so you cant see my bald spots or my thin hair. I just don't know what else to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that weight gain is a symptom of Hashimoto's. This is really bugging me because I am eating right and I am following the list of bad foods for thyroid they game me. But I recently hit 300 pounds on the scale and I almost wanted to shoot myself. But then I went back down to 295. I go see the dr again after my blood work. Im going Monday. Im upping my workouts and I am so tired and burning more calories then I am putting in. Im just tired of looking like this and I don't know what else to do, I have been trying to get to a healthy weight fro 5 months now and Its really hard when I feel like nothing I am doing is working. I mean I didn't even have birthday cake two days ago on my birthday. I honestly am just so depressed over it. not to mention I feel like crap, Im tired and breaking out in acne all over my face and I have to wear my hair up so you cant see my bald spots or my thin hair. I just don't know what else to do. Any ideas?


What thyroxine replacement are you on, for how long and how much?

We here on this board care very much about weight loss and weight management. If we can help, we will.

Do you know if you have insulin resistance or diabetes?


----------



## CA-Lynn

And then there are psychological reasons why some people gain weight.

By and large, most weight gain is due to sedentary life style. Keep active. Don't be satisfied with the work outs.....get out and walk the dog.


----------



## bigfoot

Yes -- have them check the myriad of other hormones and labs if they haven't already. Estrogen, testosterone, Vit. D, Vit. B-12, Free T4, Free T3, Reverse T3, A1C, liver function, cortisol/adrenal function (preferably 24-hr. saliva type), prolactin, Celiac disease, gluten sensitivity, low-lying infections or bacteria, other autoimmune diseases, etc.

The fact that you are working out, eating right, avoiding problem foods, and reducing your calories should be helping you. Important to try to de-stress as much as you can and get good sleep, too. But it's definitely possible that something else is wonky here, beyond just the thyroid & metabolism. As you probably know, having one autoimmune problem sets the stage for others to creep in.

Keep turning over those rocks and looking for answers... :hugs:


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> What thyroxine replacement are you on, for how long and how much?
> 
> We here on this board care very much about weight loss and weight management. If we can help, we will.
> 
> Do you know if you have insulin resistance or diabetes?


I am on Levothyroxine 88mg for about a month and half now. I dont have any diabetes... I get checked all the time lol... my levels are usually 70 to about 80 every time I test.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> And then there are psychological reasons why some people gain weight.
> 
> By and large, most weight gain is due to sedentary life style. Keep active. Don't be satisfied with the work outs.....get out and walk the dog.


I am very active. I dont have a dog to walk, but I am always doing something. I cant sit still for very long. but thanks


----------



## Mel1031

bigfoot said:


> Yes -- have them check the myriad of other hormones and labs if they haven't already. Estrogen, testosterone, Vit. D, Vit. B-12, Free T4, Free T3, Reverse T3, A1C, liver function, cortisol/adrenal function (preferably 24-hr. saliva type), prolactin, Celiac disease, gluten sensitivity, low-lying infections or bacteria, other autoimmune diseases, etc.
> 
> The fact that you are working out, eating right, avoiding problem foods, and reducing your calories should be helping you. Important to try to de-stress as much as you can and get good sleep, too. But it's definitely possible that something else is wonky here, beyond just the thyroid & metabolism. As you probably know, having one autoimmune problem sets the stage for others to creep in.
> 
> Keep turning over those rocks and looking for answers... :hugs:


When I found out I had Hashi's they tested me for liver and kidney and umm celiac and gluten and all that was fine. My tpo levels were at 1400. I have a thyroid scan and everything looks good there. I guess Ill ask monday when I get more blood work.

I dont have a lot of stress in my life, well I am a care giver for my sick grandpa.

Actually I don't know no one explained to me anything that was coming along with this when I got it. Just that I will need meds all my life and to get my blood drawn regularly and that I needed a scan to check for cancer and that I am going to break out in acne and have hot flashes and feel like crap all the time. Then they up'd my meds and told me to call if I had questions.

I'll ask when I go on monday. Thank you


----------



## Jezahb

Wow, your post could have been written by me it is so accurate to what I am going through. After switching to Armour my acne has gotten better but I am still showered with strands of hair in my food, on my clothes, beds...actually had to pull one out of my kittens mouth yesterday. All this plus weight gain, and I know exactly how hard it is. Its made harder by people like the one on here who said "Just stay active, walk the dog" as if that is the solution to everything and if you do that miraculously you will be 115 lbs. My own doc told me to pretty much 'stop babying myself' because I didn't spend enough time at the gym for her liking. People see fat and think lazy, its how it is.

So I do not have much advice, but I am here to let you know you are not alone. I understand and sympathize. My only possible suggestion would be to try Armour, it helped me with break outs and I feel better on it.


----------



## bigfoot

Mel1031 said:


> Just that I will need meds all my life and to get my blood drawn regularly and that I needed a scan to check for cancer and that I am going to break out in acne and have hot flashes and feel like crap all the time. Then they up'd my meds and told me to call if I had questions.


Their advice seems to be pretty bland. Yes, we are dealing with hormones here, and that can cause acne, hot flashes, feeling unwell, etc. But when things are lined up properly much, if not all, of those things (and more) should be resolved. IMHO, if this is your doc's attitude you may wish to seek a second opinion. I'm not promising everything to be roses and kittens, but the reality to this thyroid stuff (et al) is certainly more hopeful and positive than what they described.


----------



## babyrex

Mel, I am with you! I can't seem to lose weight, even with the meds. I swore off alcohol, fried foods, and my beloved M&Ms. Yet I have lost no weight. I was hoping for just a freaking pound... I know!!!! I'll walk the dog!!!! That should take the pounds off! Remember, our psychological issues really determine our weight loss. You need to try harder. Or not... Look for other issues and have your cortisol checked. Who knows what you may find! And walk that dog!


----------



## babyrex

Mel, I saw this post and I must share. Her name is Amber:

"This will be the hardest post I've ever had to write.

Imagine being a fit-and-trim 20-something almost-vegan marathon runner. You've been at your ideal weight for several years, having lost weight in college by learning to "eat right and exercise," eventually going vegan as a result. You're fabulously fit, with two marathons and several half-marathons under your belt. You eat a wonderfully varied and healthful diet, including tons of vegetables, fresh fruits, beans and legumes, limited whole grains, healthy fats, and plenty of raw and living foods. You eat almost no animal products and very little sugar. No white carbs, no meat, no dairy. You're active and energetic, and despite only being able to eat relatively few calories (lest you regain weight), you feel nourished and happy.

Imagine all of that changing. Imagine suddenly starting to gain weight, at a pace that accelerates by the month, despite your hours of weekly workouts and your meticulous diet. Imagine that you, the chef and nutritionist, the athlete and almost-vegan, eat healthier and healthier*(and less and less) and exercise more and more to combat this insidious weight gain and the accompanying depression, confusion, and crashes in energy. Imagine doing this for three years - working your butt off to get your weight back under control and yet continuing to look and feel worse - and at the end of it all, finding yourself with 30 extra pounds and a sudden diagnosis of a constellation of health problems. Imagine doing all this while writing a cookbook and a blog and trying to get your career as a raw food chef off the ground, progressively feeling greater and greater shame as you continue to gain weight and your health continues to decline as you go about promoting a healthy diet. Imagine finally working up the nerve to tell the whole world."


----------



## babyrex

Jezahb! I really need to calm down. I overlooked your post. You caught it before I did. Trolls are everywhere...anger got the best of me! Let's go walk our dogs in a very sedentary way....


----------



## Alw1977

I'm new around here and totally new to thyroid issues (just dx'd as Hypo three weeks ago, won't know if it's Hashi's until my next round of blood tests in a month).

Anyway, My sis-in-law has had hypothyroidism forever. She never ate perfectly, but definitely didn't just sit around eating crap. Her weight eventually crept up to around 285. In her case, some was lifestyle, some was the thyroid. She eventually made the very tough decision to have gastric bypass. A serious and life-altering decision? Yes, but it wasn't without much thought and searching. She had the surgery several years ago and now weighs 100 lbs less. She'll never be modeling swimwear (who will?), but she can keep up with her very active boys and has found the energy and confidence to get a new job and date again after a terrible divorce.

This is one of many options - but I just wanted to give you a success story of sorts. There are many ways to lose weight, but not all work for everyone.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Actually, walking the dog isn't a bad idea. I lost over 50 pounds in one year. Gradually. Consistently. And was able to get off drugs for hypertension and diabetes. No, it wasn't easy. But I did it.


----------



## bigfoot

Not to mention the immense support to your health & well being from just having a dog (or perhaps it is them who "have" us). I saw an article a while back about how a cancer doctor recommended dogs for his patients for this very reason.

I sort of use things like walking the dog as a yardstick. When I couldn't make it around the block last year without getting winded and feeling exhausted, cold, and shivering... I knew something was up with my health. When I'm able to chug along for a mile or more, I know things are improving. When I'm able to hit local trails and start hiking again, then I'll know that I've hit the jackpot, LOL.


----------



## Mel1031

Jezahb said:


> Wow, your post could have been written by me it is so accurate to what I am going through. After switching to Armour my acne has gotten better but I am still showered with strands of hair in my food, on my clothes, beds...actually had to pull one out of my kittens mouth yesterday. All this plus weight gain, and I know exactly how hard it is. Its made harder by people like the one on here who said "Just stay active, walk the dog" as if that is the solution to everything and if you do that miraculously you will be 115 lbs. My own doc told me to pretty much 'stop babying myself' because I didn't spend enough time at the gym for her liking. People see fat and think lazy, its how it is.
> 
> So I do not have much advice, but I am here to let you know you are not alone. I understand and sympathize. My only possible suggestion would be to try Armour, it helped me with break outs and I feel better on it.


I got this new blemish control scrub from st Ives its working ok. the acne indurstry should make me a spokes model.

Yesterday I went on a walk with my niece in 103 degree weather I wonder if that's active enough for people lol

I dont know what armour is but Ill look it up. Thank you


----------



## Mel1031

bigfoot said:


> Their advice seems to be pretty bland. Yes, we are dealing with hormones here, and that can cause acne, hot flashes, feeling unwell, etc. But when things are lined up properly much, if not all, of those things (and more) should be resolved. IMHO, if this is your doc's attitude you may wish to seek a second opinion. I'm not promising everything to be roses and kittens, but the reality to this thyroid stuff (et al) is certainly more hopeful and positive than what they described.


But I like kittens and roses lol. I have no insurance and I like my dr, I just need to ask more questions I guess lol...


----------



## Octavia

Mel1031 said:


> Yesterday I went on a walk with my niece in 103 degree weather I wonder if that's active enough for people lol


Well, if nothing else, the pounds will melt off in that heat!


----------



## Mel1031

babyrex said:


> Mel, I am with you! I can't seem to lose weight, even with the meds. I swore off alcohol, fried foods, and my beloved M&Ms. Yet I have lost no weight. I was hoping for just a freaking pound... I know!!!! I'll walk the dog!!!! That should take the pounds off! Remember, our psychological issues really determine our weight loss. You need to try harder. Or not... Look for other issues and have your cortisol checked. Who knows what you may find! And walk that dog!


Ha. I have a dog shes a 40 pound pit bull and is scared of her leash. also is very skitish around everyone. I am more of a cat person, and she is very temperamental.

I am anactive person. But I also live in California and its 103 to 120 degrees almost every day for the past month in a half, I assume Ill have to give my self a heat stroke to be active. lol


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> I am on Levothyroxine 88mg for about a month and half now. I dont have any diabetes... I get checked all the time lol... my levels are usually 70 to about 80 every time I test.


When do you see the doctor for an increase in your Levothyroxine? This is usually at the 8 week mark. You get labs and doc titrates your med upward as needed.

Weight is a factor also. You probably need quite a bit more Levothyroxine in the long run until you are able to drop some weight. But, the patient is supposed to start on a low dose as you are and get increases in smallish increments every 8 weeks.

Glad you do not have diabetes! That is "one" very good thing!


----------



## Mel1031

Alw1977 said:


> I'm new around here and totally new to thyroid issues (just dx'd as Hypo three weeks ago, won't know if it's Hashi's until my next round of blood tests in a month).
> 
> Anyway, My sis-in-law has had hypothyroidism forever. She never ate perfectly, but definitely didn't just sit around eating crap. Her weight eventually crept up to around 285. In her case, some was lifestyle, some was the thyroid. She eventually made the very tough decision to have gastric bypass. A serious and life-altering decision? Yes, but it wasn't without much thought and searching. She had the surgery several years ago and now weighs 100 lbs less. She'll never be modeling swimwear (who will?), but she can keep up with her very active boys and has found the energy and confidence to get a new job and date again after a terrible divorce.
> 
> This is one of many options - but I just wanted to give you a success story of sorts. There are many ways to lose weight, but not all work for everyone.


I have IBS and was told I wouldnt be able to get the lap band or by pass with the way my stomach is. I would do it if the dr's didnt think Id get chrones or something later in life.

Im trying everything I can.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Octavia

Mel1031 said:


> I have IBS and was told I wouldnt be able to get the lap band or by pass with the way my stomach is. I would do it if the dr's didnt think Id get chrones or something later in life.
> 
> Im trying everything I can.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Several of us here "had IBS" for years...then when we got our thyroid issues straightened out, suddenly, the IBS was cured as well. I include myself in this group...but I did not have Hashi's, and everyone's a bit different.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Actually, walking the dog isn't a bad idea. I lost over 50 pounds in one year. Gradually. Consistently. And was able to get off drugs for hypertension and diabetes. No, it wasn't easy. But I did it.


I don't have a dog to walk, she refuses. lol. I walk a lot, usually with friends or by myself, I also use an elliptical 4 times a week for an hour and I just the other day went on a hike. I don't know how else to be active. I also dance around my room and I have ADD so siting still for longer then 40 mins is hard even during a movie.

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Mel1031

bigfoot said:


> Not to mention the immense support to your health & well being from just having a dog (or perhaps it is them who "have" us). I saw an article a while back about how a cancer doctor recommended dogs for his patients for this very reason.
> 
> I sort of use things like walking the dog as a yardstick. When I couldn't make it around the block last year without getting winded and feeling exhausted, cold, and shivering... I knew something was up with my health. When I'm able to chug along for a mile or more, I know things are improving. When I'm able to hit local trails and start hiking again, then I'll know that I've hit the jackpot, LOL.


I go hiking at the beach all the time. My pitbull is afraid of her leash and wont let me walk her even as a puppy. I am a cat person. although I love all animals.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Several of us here "had IBS" for years...then when we got our thyroid issues straightened out, suddenly, the IBS was cured as well. I include myself in this group...but I did not have Hashi's, and everyone's a bit different.


I hope it does, chrones and IBS is hereditary in my family, almost every women in my family has it. My aunt has Chrones and hyperthyroid.

I'll ask my dr, about it.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Well, if nothing else, the pounds will melt off in that heat!


I hope so lol


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> When do you see the doctor for an increase in your Levothyroxine? This is usually at the 8 week mark. You get labs and doc titrates your med upward as needed.
> 
> Weight is a factor also. You probably need quite a bit more Levothyroxine in the long run until you are able to drop some weight. But, the patient is supposed to start on a low dose as you are and get increases in smallish increments every 8 weeks.
> 
> Glad you do not have diabetes! That is "one" very good thing!


in july lol Like the 15th lol. Im going today at 3 to get my blood work done. Ill know soon what my levels are, but shes only checking TSH, t4 and t3.

I wish that I could just show people that all my hard work I am putting in, but no one notices anything other than some days my stomach gets really hard and I cant breathe and I look pregnant. lol.

I dont have diabetes, I am thankful, but I love ice cream lol. My blood pressure is low usually but everything else is good.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> in july lol Like the 15th lol. Im going today at 3 to get my blood work done. Ill know soon what my levels are, but shes only checking TSH, t4 and t3.
> 
> I wish that I could just show people that all my hard work I am putting in, but no one notices anything other than some days my stomach gets really hard and I cant breathe and I look pregnant. lol.
> 
> I dont have diabetes, I am thankful, but I love ice cream lol. My blood pressure is low usually but everything else is good.


You have come to a place where we believe you! Validation so so important.

Do you think you have insulin resistance? We call that a Buddha Belly. The only thing is, that fasting glucose.

Read and see what you think.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0004546/


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> You have come to a place where we believe you! Validation so so important.
> 
> Do you think you have insulin resistance? We call that a Buddha Belly. The only thing is, that fasting glucose.
> 
> Read and see what you think.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0004546/


I dont know, My blood pressure is usually low or normal. and my glucose tests are usually in the 75 to 80's. Sometimes Its high if I check it my self and thats like 99 or 100 and right after I eat.

A dr mentioned low blood sugar because when my grandma was dying it was really low, but I wasn't eating lol.

a lot of my weight is in my belly I am lsoing in my arms and thighs. I guess I can ask lol.


----------



## babyrex

I just wanted everyone to know I have apologized to CA-Lynn. I was rude. No excuse. I know I need to have more patience. All of you have been so helpful, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## CA-Lynn

And apology was accepted. We all have those days.

And for the record, I tend to spit out facts. Take no offense, please. I'm originally from New England and we aren't very good with the hand holding.

Today seems to be the day for me to get apologies. I went into a meeting earlier and the obnoxious IT tech who acted holier than thou to me last Friday - to the point where I was going to speak to his boss today - apologized profusely to me. Wow - Jeckyll and Hyde.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Mel,

What makes your doctor suspect you'll get Crohn's Disease? Just because some family members had it doesn't mean it's a sure thing for you. Also, if your fasting blood glucose is 60-70, a score of 100 an hour or so after you eat would not be out of the normal range.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Mel,
> 
> What makes your doctor suspect you'll get Crohn's Disease? Just because some family members had it doesn't mean it's a sure thing for you. Also, if your fasting blood glucose is 60-70, a score of 100 an hour or so after you eat would not be out of the normal range.


My colon was badly inflamed last year, but they didn't see any real signs of Crohns. I also have a bad gall bladder, it flows very slowly. I have bad bad stomach episodes where I want to die, I cant move, fever throwing up and In the hospital for days. My aunt has had most of her bowl taken out. I get ulcers very easy. I had three last year. I was taking some pepcid and cut out soda and orange juice and alcohol. for my stomach.

Last year when I was in the hospital I asked for a thyroid check up and they wouldn't do it. said I was just asking to be sick. so now I am like uh maybe you should have checked me and maybe i would have been in 3 different hospitals in 2 months.


----------



## Mel1031

babyrex said:


> I just wanted everyone to know I have apologized to CA-Lynn. I was rude. No excuse. I know I need to have more patience. All of you have been so helpful, and I really appreciate it!


:hugs: we all have bad days...


----------



## Mel1031

well my Tsh t4 free and t3 free haven't changed, My tsh level is 61. they didn't tell me the other numbers. She wants to see me in September If I am still feeling bad. My levels haven't changed since last month... I don't know if that's good or not.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> I dont know, My blood pressure is usually low or normal. and my glucose tests are usually in the 75 to 80's. Sometimes Its high if I check it my self and thats like 99 or 100 and right after I eat.
> 
> A dr mentioned low blood sugar because when my grandma was dying it was really low, but I wasn't eating lol.
> 
> a lot of my weight is in my belly I am lsoing in my arms and thighs. I guess I can ask lol.


I hope you do and please let us know. It is very very hard to lose weight if the person is insulin resistant.


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> I hope you do and please let us know. It is very very hard to lose weight if the person is insulin resistant.


Well when they called today i didn't get a chance to ask anything. Next pay day I think I'll call and just ask to be seen.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Well when they called today i didn't get a chance to ask anything. Next pay day I think I'll call and just ask to be seen.


Sounds like a good plan. I "know" the payday thing. Meanwhile, stick around. Lots of info here.


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I "know" the payday thing. Meanwhile, stick around. Lots of info here.


I plan on it. I dont get why they say its ok for my levels to not changing, but that it looks good.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Are there gallstones? If so, just have the surgery and be done with it.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Are there gallstones? If so, just have the surgery and be done with it.


nope, no stones, the way my gall bladder empties out what it does or whatever is slow its like 45% so it doesn't function right, but no one will take it out.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Have they done a cholescintigraphy? Assuming you're seeing a gastroenterologist for this.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Have they done a cholescintigraphy? Assuming you're seeing a gastroenterologist for this.


Yes. They did all types of scopes and biopsied everything. I have inflamed bowels and my colon looked red. I was also injected with dye and had to sit still for over two hours so they could take scans of my gal bladder. I had like 29848 ultra sounds. They told me it was ibs and maybe Cronhs later in life. I have no insurance so I had to see people who only did what I could afford. I spent 5 days in the hospital with pain in my bowls and gall bladder and they just gave me pain meds. So when I came home I had to go back like three weeks later for pain. The surgeon said it was not worth taking out. So now I get random pains where I feel like I have been stabbed. Then I was like I'm going to get healthy And when I went to the dr in march/ April they tested me thyroid and my tsh was like 60 or something and then in July I went back wasn't losing any weight and gaining she tested me for auto immune and gluten allergies and liver problems and my tpo was 1400. Then I got an ultra sound for cancer and it was negative. I just had a tinny swelling. I still feel horrible and I'm getting a
Tired again. I'm eating bout 1250/1300 calories burning 750/800 a day. And gaining weight it doesn't seem like muscle.

I just don't know whAt else to do


----------



## susieintexas

I didn't read the entire thread(I have a headache) so please excuse me if some of this was covered.

In 1st grade I weighted 125. At 18 I weight 305- I had my stomach stapled (what a joke- I totally regret it) lost 100lbs, over the next 3 yrs gained them back plus a little. Tried every diet and eating style under the sun.

Last Dec I joined Weight Watchers starting at 309. I'm down 60lbs so far. The last two weeks I have had gains even though I am following the plan to a T and just like I did when I had 4 & 5 lb losses. I am up 5.8lbs from my low point and I am frustrated. I KNOW it is because my tsh is high right now but I get SO frustrated. They try to keep my TSH under .5 and I feel good when it is there.

All to say sometimes we just have to keep plugging along even when the scale is not our friend. If you are eating less and moving more, it will show, it just may take more time than a 'normal' person.


----------



## Mel1031

susieintexas said:


> I didn't read the entire thread(I have a headache) so please excuse me if some of this was covered.
> 
> In 1st grade I weighted 125. At 18 I weight 305- I had my stomach stapled (what a joke- I totally regret it) lost 100lbs, over the next 3 yrs gained them back plus a little. Tried every diet and eating style under the sun.
> 
> Last Dec I joined Weight Watchers starting at 309. I'm down 60lbs so far. The last two weeks I have had gains even though I am following the plan to a T and just like I did when I had 4 & 5 lb losses. I am up 5.8lbs from my low point and I am frustrated. I KNOW it is because my tsh is high right now but I get SO frustrated. They try to keep my TSH under .5 and I feel good when it is there.
> 
> All to say sometimes we just have to keep plugging along even when the scale is not our friend. If you are eating less and moving more, it will show, it just may take more time than a 'normal' person.


Hi,

I was on weight watchers a few years ago, followed it to a T and was at the gym every day. I lost like 15 pounds. then I got fired form my job and couldn't afford it any more.

I am on a diet the dr gave me, I work out a lot. like today I did a 45 min cardio and went on a 3 mile run. I don't know how much more active I need to be?? I had egg whites and toast for breakfast.

my birthday cake is sitting in the fridge and I haven't ate any. because if I eat a tinny bite, I'll gain like 4 pounds.

I dont want to be normal, being normal is over rated. I just want to be healthy.

:/


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on weight watchers a few years ago, followed it to a T and was at the gym every day. I lost like 15 pounds. then I got fired form my job and couldn't afford it any more.
> 
> I am on a diet the dr gave me, I work out a lot. like today I did a 45 min cardio and went on a 3 mile run. I don't know how much more active I need to be?? I had egg whites and toast for breakfast.
> 
> my birthday cake is sitting in the fridge and I haven't ate any. because if I eat a tinny bite, I'll gain like 4 pounds.
> 
> I dont want to be normal, being normal is over rated. I just want to be healthy.
> 
> :/


And we want you to be healthy also!! If we can be supportive in any way, we will.


----------



## Alw1977

Mel1031: I've read most of the thread, though not all. Let's break it down to basics: are you keeping an honest, complete daily food journal? You could use a free site such as My Fitness Pal or Spark People. MFP is my favorite.

My thought is this: follow the MFP guidelines for a few weeks and keep a careful journal during that time. If you've seen no budge in the scale, then you have a tangible journal to take to your physician and say "look - what's going on?"

A few thoughts: 1. given your weight, could you be eating too little? You caloric intake sounds very low for your weight and your body may be starving. 2. Have you considered a drastic step like gluten free? It's anecdotal evidence, but I know a lot of people with wacky symptoms who go GF and things improve dramatically.


----------



## Mel1031

Alw1977 said:


> Mel1031: I've read most of the thread, though not all. Let's break it down to basics: are you keeping an honest, complete daily food journal? You could use a free site such as My Fitness Pal or Spark People. MFP is my favorite.
> 
> My thought is this: follow the MFP guidelines for a few weeks and keep a careful journal during that time. If you've seen no budge in the scale, then you have a tangible journal to take to your physician and say "look - what's going on?"
> 
> A few thoughts: 1. given your weight, could you be eating too little? You caloric intake sounds very low for your weight and your body may be starving. 2. Have you considered a drastic step like gluten free? It's anecdotal evidence, but I know a lot of people with wacky symptoms who go GF and things improve dramatically.


First why would I lie? Yes I have fitness pal on my iphone. I also have a food jorunal I keep for my dr. Would you like to see it? I update it more then My fitness pal because I feel when I write it down I can see it better.

I did take both to my dr and say look whats going on? they did all my test for hashimoto's.

I also don't eat a lot of gluten, or high in fiber or high in sugar foods. the dr gave me a plan I usually stick by it unless one day I feel like eating some ice cream which is usually sugar free frozen Greek yogurt.

I have cut out a lot of foods. In march I went gluten free for a month and half but that wasn't working so I limit my gluten.

MFP wants me to eat 1500 calories with my exercise, but I only eat when I am hungry and I usually eat high proten and salads and my calories come out lower. I am not starving myself I eat when My body tells me to and I eat right, or sometimes I some ghram crackers and peanut butter. or A sprite.

sorry if I seem a little defensive. I really don't know how else to prove myself.


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> And we want you to be healthy also!! If we can be supportive in any way, we will.


:hugs:thanks


----------



## bigfoot

Maybe I missed it, but I just scrolled through the pages here and didn't see any lab values -- do you think you can post the thyroid labs you have, dates, and ranges? I think that would be a big help for some of the folks here who have a keen eye for spotting things.

I'm also going to jump out and say that it sounds as if it's only been about a month and a half since you started levothyroxine. If your body has been dealing with these thyroid issues (and other issues) for a long time, it's going to take a bit for things to calm down and improve. It's crucial that around the six-week mark you at least get TSH, Free T3, and Free T4 tested -- this way dosages can be adjusted. Then test again in another six weeks. Continue on this until you reach a point where you are starting to feel better, then let it ride for a bit longer, maybe a few months. It's also important that your doctor listens to your symptoms and checks for any signs of continuing problems. The dose that gets your TSH "in range" or "normal" to the doctor might not account for how you actually feel; it's better to look at all the labs in their entirety, not just go by TSH (although you should try for a TSH in the 1.0-2.0 range to start with).


----------



## Mel1031

bigfoot said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I just scrolled through the pages here and didn't see any lab values -- do you think you can post the thyroid labs you have, dates, and ranges? I think that would be a big help for some of the folks here who have a keen eye for spotting things.
> 
> I'm also going to jump out and say that it sounds as if it's only been about a month and a half since you started levothyroxine. If your body has been dealing with these thyroid issues (and other issues) for a long time, it's going to take a bit for things to calm down and improve. It's crucial that around the six-week mark you at least get TSH, Free T3, and Free T4 tested -- this way dosages can be adjusted. Then test again in another six weeks. Continue on this until you reach a point where you are starting to feel better, then let it ride for a bit longer, maybe a few months. It's also important that your doctor listens to your symptoms and checks for any signs of continuing problems. The dose that gets your TSH "in range" or "normal" to the doctor might not account for how you actually feel; it's better to look at all the labs in their entirety, not just go by TSH (although you should try for a TSH in the 1.0-2.0 range to start with).


I dont have my lab numbers. so I couldn't tell you. They mentioned something about TSH being 60. I dont know what that means, my dr.s dont really explain much to me.

I have been on levothyroxine 50mcg since april... was swtiched to 88 in july.

I just got my blood work done, they said my numbers didn't change from july.

I guess I just came for advice and people to talk to since all my friends think that Ill take my meds and this will all just go away. and Now I feel judged and lectured because my dr's didnt get me my numbers...

I feel like i'll just go back to being alone in all of this.

thanks


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> I dont have my lab numbers. so I couldn't tell you. They mentioned something about TSH being 60. I dont know what that means, my dr.s dont really explain much to me.
> 
> I have been on levothyroxine 50mcg since april... was swtiched to 88 in july.
> 
> I just got my blood work done, they said my numbers didn't change from july.
> 
> I guess I just came for advice and people to talk to since all my friends think that Ill take my meds and this will all just go away. and Now I feel judged and lectured because my dr's didnt get me my numbers...
> 
> I feel like i'll just go back to being alone in all of this.
> 
> thanks


Your friends are wrong; it is not that simple. As you continue to get labs every 8 weeks and your Levothyroxine is raised according to your needs, you should start to feel better and better.

But..................it takes time.

Numbers are important to some of us, myself included. But.............we can wing it w/o them. The main thing is as you say, you need advice and support.

Don't be discouraged; we are here for you!


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> Your friends are wrong; it is not that simple. As you continue to get labs every 8 weeks and your Levothyroxine is raised according to your needs, you should start to feel better and better.
> 
> But..................it takes time.
> 
> Numbers are important to some of us, myself included. But.............we can wing it w/o them. The main thing is as you say, you need advice and support.
> 
> Don't be discouraged; we are here for you!


Thank you.

Im geting labs every 3 months.

I called today and they said they would call me back with numbers, but kept asking why I needed them. the nurse at my dr's office is my neighbor and she said my levels had not improved but stabled, but she didn't know the exact numbers. i just don't know anything but what i read about it. no one really sat me down and said this is what will happen.

the dr told me you have hypothyroidism and then that I had Hashimoto's and Id be on a pill forever. i didn't realize numbers meant anything.

My friends and family, just dont listen or read the article I posted on facebook and tell me well your stable thats good you'll be ok and healthy. and Im like no I dont feel better I am not going to wake up one day and be cured, I will be on a pill till I die. I didnt tell anyone my dr checked me for cancer. everyone thinks I just want to be sick. and I do not.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Im geting labs every 3 months.
> 
> I called today and they said they would call me back with numbers, but kept asking why I needed them. the nurse at my dr's office is my neighbor and she said my levels had not improved but stabled, but she didn't know the exact numbers. i just don't know anything but what i read about it. no one really sat me down and said this is what will happen.
> 
> the dr told me you have hypothyroidism and then that I had Hashimoto's and Id be on a pill forever. i didn't realize numbers meant anything.
> 
> My friends and family, just dont listen or read the article I posted on facebook and tell me well your stable thats good you'll be ok and healthy. and Im like no I dont feel better I am not going to wake up one day and be cured, I will be on a pill till I die. I didnt tell anyone my dr checked me for cancer. everyone thinks I just want to be sick. and I do not.


Many of us here have walked in your footsteps and we know you don't want to be sick! We know it all too well!

Hang in here w/us; we will try and get you on the right track here. It is hard to stick up for yourself when you are so sick and unemployed to boot.

Many of us understand the circumstances more than you know!

Better times are ahead.


----------



## babyrex

Mel1031 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Im geting labs every 3 months.
> 
> I called today and they said they would call me back with numbers, but kept asking why I needed them. the nurse at my dr's office is my neighbor and she said my levels had not improved but stabled, but she didn't know the exact numbers. i just don't know anything but what i read about it. no one really sat me down and said this is what will happen.
> 
> the dr told me you have hypothyroidism and then that I had Hashimoto's and Id be on a pill forever. i didn't realize numbers meant anything.


Mel, I just find it strange that the docs are so tightfisted with the lab results. I may have already mentioned this in a thread:

The first time I saw the Dr, I requested the lab results. She said sure and walked out of the room. Ok? So I walked into the lobby and inquired at the reception desk. She told me the nurses were really busy. I told her I could wait. She said she would mail them to me. I said, "Seeing as I already I have taken the day off from work, I'll just wait here in the lobby (all day)" Wouldn't you know it! Within 15 minutes my printed lab results were in my hand. Sooo, now they know me! :tongue0015: If I just call ahead, they will have them ready for me. Request all your lab work when they come in. Create a file and keep them stored at home.


----------



## lainey

> My friends and family, just dont listen or read the article I posted on facebook and tell me well your stable thats good you'll be ok and healthy. and Im like no I dont feel better I am not going to wake up one day and be cured, I will be on a pill till I die. I didnt tell anyone my dr checked me for cancer. everyone thinks I just want to be sick. and I do not.


Here's the problem.

In the hierarchy of things, diseases like cancer or heart disease or diabetes are much more dramatic, because people fear them--the consequences can be fatal. Thyroid problems generally are not, you're "just a little tired", and well, because it won't kill you, it's not deserving in anyones' mind. Quality of life still matters to patients, and being "just a little tired" or "having trouble losing weight" matters a lot to people emotionally, but it is not a big draw physically, because none of it will kill you.

However, your numbers do matter, from the standpoint of: because of the above attitude, a lot of doctors do not adequately medicate their hypothyroid patients--they let their TSH values run a little high because being "just a little tired" or any of the other hypo symptoms are really not fatal, even though patients that retain symptoms report poor quality of life.

If you want to feel well, you have to advocate for your self. Your knowledge doesn't just extend to what you learn about your disease on the internet, but extends to knowing about yourself and your results. When you are turning to forums for support of course the first thing people will ask for are your numbers and results, because those provide quite a lot of information as to why you have symptoms.

In the meantime, if your TSH was originally 60, it is highly unlikely that 50mcg, or even 88 mcg has moved that number low enough for you to be considered in the normal range. That would very much explain why you still feel poorly--because not only is your doctor giving you incomplete information, but you probably need more medicine at this point.

You're only just starting your treatment, and people underestimate how long it really takes--it is not weeks, but months to fix your problem. Unfortunately, in a world where people take an antibiotic for 3 days to stop an infection, the concept that your condition will not be improved over night is pretty foreign.

Working through the emotions that anyone has when they find out they have a chronic illness takes time. Forums like this really are here to support you--even though the initial questioning sometimes may make you feel like you are getting the third degree--we have all been where you are, we understand the process, and empathize with how you feel.

It's everyones' goal is to help you to feel better.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Touche, Lainey. Every bit of what you wrote.

If a doctor or staff asked me, "Why do you need them?" I'd counter with, "And why won't you give me what I paid for and am legally entitled to?"

When doctors or their staff ask this kind of question it's often because they're scared that you're ready to take the records and jump ship to another doctor.


----------



## Andros

lainey said:


> Here's the problem.
> 
> In the hierarchy of things, diseases like cancer or heart disease or diabetes are much more dramatic, because people fear them--the consequences can be fatal. Thyroid problems generally are not, you're "just a little tired", and well, because it won't kill you, it's not deserving in anyones' mind. Quality of life still matters to patients, and being "just a little tired" or "having trouble losing weight" matters a lot to people emotionally, but it is not a big draw physically, because none of it will kill you.
> 
> However, your numbers do matter, from the standpoint of: because of the above attitude, a lot of doctors do not adequately medicate their hypothyroid patients--they let their TSH values run a little high because being "just a little tired" or any of the other hypo symptoms are really not fatal, even though patients that retain symptoms report poor quality of life.
> 
> If you want to feel well, you have to advocate for your self. Your knowledge doesn't just extend to what you learn about your disease on the internet, but extends to knowing about yourself and your results. When you are turning to forums for support of course the first thing people will ask for are your numbers and results, because those provide quite a lot of information as to why you have symptoms.
> 
> In the meantime, if your TSH was originally 60, it is highly unlikely that 50mcg, or even 88 mcg has moved that number low enough for you to be considered in the normal range. That would very much explain why you still feel poorly--because not only is your doctor giving you incomplete information, but you probably need more medicine at this point.
> 
> You're only just starting your treatment, and people underestimate how long it really takes--it is not weeks, but months to fix your problem. Unfortunately, in a world where people take an antibiotic for 3 days to stop an infection, the concept that your condition will not be improved over night is pretty foreign.
> 
> Working through the emotions that anyone has when they find out they have a chronic illness takes time. Forums like this really are here to support you--even though the initial questioning sometimes may make you feel like you are getting the third degree--we have all been where you are, we understand the process, and empathize with how you feel.
> 
> It's everyones' goal is to help you to feel better.


What a wonderful and "heartfelt" post! Thank you, Lainey! We have enjoyed your postings the past few days.


----------



## bigfoot

Mel1031, hang in there. Things _will_ get better. What everyone is saying is right-on. It's hard not to come back and try to blame yourself when you still aren't feeling better after weeks (or months) go by. Your relatives and friends don't understand the nuances to all of this stuff, nor do most doctors or nurses. That's where spending a little time here and doing your own research on the side pays off -- you can work towards optimizing how you feel & your overall health.

As the phrase goes, "Rome wasn't built in a day."

hugs3


----------



## Mel1031

Thanks everyone, I havent been on in a few days, but in a bad mood. I also am not feeling to well today, I feel like there is a lump in my throat and I am just so tired. last time I had a lump feeling in my throat dr had me get it ultra sounded and it was nothing...

weigh in was sunday. I have gained 5 pounds. I am just tired I havent excreised in 3 days. I just dont have the energy too. I feel super dicuroged. A friend of mine just lost 20 pounds in 4 weeks and shes all happy and while im excited for her to be 120 or something pounds, I am like secretly hating her which puts me in a bad mood.

I would love to just lose 10 pounds and have it stay off. but I gain it quickly. its super depressing and makes me very very frustrated and puts me in a bad bad mood


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Thanks everyone, I havent been on in a few days, but in a bad mood. I also am not feeling to well today, I feel like there is a lump in my throat and I am just so tired. last time I had a lump feeling in my throat dr had me get it ultra sounded and it was nothing...
> 
> weigh in was sunday. I have gained 5 pounds. I am just tired I havent excreised in 3 days. I just dont have the energy too. I feel super dicuroged. A friend of mine just lost 20 pounds in 4 weeks and shes all happy and while im excited for her to be 120 or something pounds, I am like secretly hating her which puts me in a bad mood.
> 
> I would love to just lose 10 pounds and have it stay off. but I gain it quickly. its super depressing and makes me very very frustrated and puts me in a bad bad mood


Many of us can identify w/that. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. I had a similar battle before I was diagnosed. No matter what I did, I gained instead of losing and was accused by many a doctor of over eating and being lazy.

Mel............we are here for you and you are not alone with your problems. So many of us have gone through "exactly" what you are telling us about yourself.


----------



## Adelaide

I have the solution. You must stop secretly hating your friend for losing 20 pounds in 4 weeks. You must kill her. I'M JUST KIDDING! But really, you're turning the anger inwards instead of outwards where it surely belongs... with incompetent doctors and the stupid hands of fate that have given you this journey. We can only do what we can do.


----------



## Mel1031

Adelaide said:


> I have the solution. You must stop secretly hating your friend for losing 20 pounds in 4 weeks. You must kill her. I'M JUST KIDDING! But really, you're turning the anger inwards instead of outwards where it surely belongs... with incompetent doctors and the stupid hands of fate that have given you this journey. We can only do what we can do.


If Only lol... I am going to the dr's in september soon for a check up, Im going to ask for copies..

my friends keep telling me lets go on walks or if I did this I could lose so much weight. I took a friend with me on my last run and took her threw what I did on a daily bases and she couldnt finish it. and shes like healthy and 110 pounds. and Im just like If I could just lose something to show people I am doing the work maybe I wouldnt feel so bad but I cant.


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> Many of us can identify w/that. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. I had a similar battle before I was diagnosed. No matter what I did, I gained instead of losing and was accused by many a doctor of over eating and being lazy.
> 
> Mel............we are here for you and you are not alone with your problems. So many of us have gone through "exactly" what you are telling us about yourself.


Had a dr last year accuse me of using meth becuase part of my tooth had a crack and decaye in it. and I will not go back to him.

I feel alone.


----------



## CA-Lynn

I've never been a heavy eater and doctors doubted me when I told them this. The problem was that I was so sedentary that I wasn't burning off the few calories I ate each day.

Then came my little dog......and the walking....regularly....without fail.....and off came the pounds.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Had a dr last year accuse me of using meth becuase part of my tooth had a crack and decaye in it. and I will not go back to him.
> 
> I feel alone.


OMG!!! How humiliating!!! What did you do or say?


----------



## Adelaide

Mel1031 said:


> If Only lol... I am going to the dr's in september soon for a check up, Im going to ask for copies..
> 
> my friends keep telling me lets go on walks or if I did this I could lose so much weight. I took a friend with me on my last run and took her threw what I did on a daily bases and she couldnt finish it. and shes like healthy and 110 pounds. and Im just like If I could just lose something to show people I am doing the work maybe I wouldnt feel so bad but I cant.


You know, I know what you're talking about. Sometimes I wonder if we are doomed to being overweight and that is just a reality we try to overcome with positive thinking and hope. If it is a fact that we will never be normal weight I think I'd rather know that fact and just exercise for health reasons. I remember the first time my thyroid died I was doing the gym every single day 3 hours a day and lost NOTHING. Even when the thyroid was treated to normal levels. It's bloody unfair and as you say, you get nothing to show for all that work. I'm thinking we have to become more self-contained. We have to stop wishing for what may not be a reality for us and concentrate only on how it makes us feel ourselves. Other people's opinions... they can kill a life... I may be all wrong of course... Positive thinking aside, I just want to know if it is a "fact" that we will not be normal weight. That we could learn to deal with because it would stop all this frustration and self-hatred. But what do I know? I'm new here.


----------



## Andros

Adelaide said:


> You know, I know what you're talking about. Sometimes I wonder if we are doomed to being overweight and that is just a reality we try to overcome with positive thinking and hope. If it is a fact that we will never be normal weight I think I'd rather know that fact and just exercise for health reasons. I remember the first time my thyroid died I was doing the gym every single day 3 hours a day and lost NOTHING. Even when the thyroid was treated to normal levels. It's bloody unfair and as you say, you get nothing to show for all that work. I'm thinking we have to become more self-contained. We have to stop wishing for what may not be a reality for us and concentrate only on how it makes us feel ourselves. Other people's opinions... they can kill a life... I may be all wrong of course... Positive thinking aside, I just want to know if it is a "fact" that we will not be normal weight. That we could learn to deal with because it would stop all this frustration and self-hatred. But what do I know? I'm new here.


No.............it's not a fact. First, with the help of a good doctor, we have to get you and others to the euthyroid state. You cannot lose weight until you are at the place that is just perfect for you. That is what euthyroid is. Feeling good, able to lose weight and do all the things you want to do.

It is unfair though.

Take one day at a time; all good things will come to you!


----------



## Adelaide

Andros said:


> No.............it's not a fact. First, with the help of a good doctor, we have to get you and others to the euthyroid state. You cannot lose weight until you are at the place that is just perfect for you. That is what euthyroid is. Feeling good, able to lose weight and do all the things you want to do.
> 
> It is unfair though.
> 
> Take one day at a time; all good things will come to you!


I'm awful I know, but i just need to hear that one more time. Promise me you're not just doing the "positive-thinking" give-people-hope thing...


----------



## joplin1975

CA-Lynn said:


> I've never been a heavy eater and doctors doubted me when I told them this. The problem was that I was so sedentary that I wasn't burning off the few calories I ate each day.
> 
> Then came my little dog......and the walking....regularly....without fail.....and off came the pounds.


I do understand what you are saying...I do. And I do think its important for people to keep moving and be active, regardless of what the scale says...

With that said, I can appreciate the tone of desperation I hear in this thread and I think it *could* be disheartening to some to hear that walking = pounds falling off.

Prior to dealing with this thyroid stuff, I had to do the following to maintain a somewhat healthy weight/BMI: run 20-25 miles a week, weight lift twice a week, and do a boot camp class once a week. That's in addition to doing barn chores twice a day (= moving two loads of horse manure up a hill in a wheelbarrow, lifting 40 pound bales of hay), riding after work 5 x a week, and taking my dog for at least a mile walk every night. And, of course, sticking to a strict 1,000-1,200 calorie a day diet. *To maintain*...not to lose.

I can eat more (in terms of caloric intake) and I do a lot more cross training now and less running, but the overall routine is about the same. I've been able to lose ~15 of the ~27 I put on after surgery. I need to lose more..to do so I'll just have to get back to my 1,000 calorie diet (just got too lazy to do it for a month or two there).

I just say that because I think it's important to note (for the people reading, that is) that while I *can* lose weight now and it's much more of a 1+1=2 sort of a thing, being euthyroid or close to it doesn't = equal easy weight loss. I would be overweight with walking alone.


----------



## Andros

Adelaide said:


> I'm awful I know, but i just need to hear that one more time. Promise me you're not just doing the "positive-thinking" give-people-hope thing...


It's true. I am proof!!! Not saying I did not have to work at it but I got all my "sick" weight off and then some. But, it would not happen until my thyroxine replacement was exactly at the right place and this took months of titration with the doctor's help.

Believe me, I know what it is like to be fat, sick and down in the dumps. I "really" do!


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> I've never been a heavy eater and doctors doubted me when I told them this. The problem was that I was so sedentary that I wasn't burning off the few calories I ate each day.
> 
> Then came my little dog......and the walking....regularly....without fail.....and off came the pounds.


I walk regularly.. I dont have a dog to do it with mines a pitbull and she doesnt like her leash so I go with out her. I havent gone out and walked lately I just am tired. but I am an active person. It might have worked for you, but at this moment in time its not working for me


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> OMG!!! How humiliating!!! What did you do or say?


I told him the truth, Its from my braces when they took it off it left an indent in the tooth and I suck at brushing my teeth more then once a day lol... and he called me a liar.


----------



## Mel1031

Adelaide said:


> You know, I know what you're talking about. Sometimes I wonder if we are doomed to being overweight and that is just a reality we try to overcome with positive thinking and hope. If it is a fact that we will never be normal weight I think I'd rather know that fact and just exercise for health reasons. I remember the first time my thyroid died I was doing the gym every single day 3 hours a day and lost NOTHING. Even when the thyroid was treated to normal levels. It's bloody unfair and as you say, you get nothing to show for all that work. I'm thinking we have to become more self-contained. We have to stop wishing for what may not be a reality for us and concentrate only on how it makes us feel ourselves. Other people's opinions... they can kill a life... I may be all wrong of course... Positive thinking aside, I just want to know if it is a "fact" that we will not be normal weight. That we could learn to deal with because it would stop all this frustration and self-hatred. But what do I know? I'm new here.


All I keep telling myself is that everyones body is different and that one day all this hard work will pay off... then my skinny friends wanna go out to the bars and I feel like crap...


----------



## Mel1031

joplin1975 said:


> I do understand what you are saying...I do. And I do think its important for people to keep moving and be active, regardless of what the scale says...
> 
> With that said, I can appreciate the tone of desperation I hear in this thread and I think it *could* be disheartening to some to hear that walking = pounds falling off.
> 
> Prior to dealing with this thyroid stuff, I had to do the following to maintain a somewhat healthy weight/BMI: run 20-25 miles a week, weight lift twice a week, and do a boot camp class once a week. That's in addition to doing barn chores twice a day (= moving two loads of horse manure up a hill in a wheelbarrow, lifting 40 pound bales of hay), riding after work 5 x a week, and taking my dog for at least a mile walk every night. And, of course, sticking to a strict 1,000-1,200 calorie a day diet. *To maintain*...not to lose.
> 
> I can eat more (in terms of caloric intake) and I do a lot more cross training now and less running, but the overall routine is about the same. I've been able to lose ~15 of the ~27 I put on after surgery. I need to lose more..to do so I'll just have to get back to my 1,000 calorie diet (just got too lazy to do it for a month or two there).
> 
> I just say that because I think it's important to note (for the people reading, that is) that while I *can* lose weight now and it's much more of a 1+1=2 sort of a thing, being euthyroid or close to it doesn't = equal easy weight loss. I would be overweight with walking alone.


I eat about 1300, although today it will be a little more I splured and had a danish from the bakery on my way to my "work" but I did burn 500 calories before.

I clean house and im always up and down all day taking care of my grandpa. I went on a walk last night for an hour with a friend. Im going to the park later with my friends kids. I try and get out as much as I can because sitting around makes me depressed. I cant remember the last time I just laid in bed and watched tv, I am always doing something.

I get what everyone is saying and I am thankful for the advice I just need to start realizing just because its working for someone else dont mean that its going to work for me.


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> It's true. I am proof!!! Not saying I did not have to work at it but I got all my "sick" weight off and then some. But, it would not happen until my thyroxine replacement was exactly at the right place and this took months of titration with the doctor's help.
> 
> Believe me, I know what it is like to be fat, sick and down in the dumps. I "really" do!


I hate being fat and sick and down in the dumps I feel like its becoming my new nick name because I just feel sick all the time. and everyone thinks I am being negative and its like well take a walk in my shows for a day.... ya know?


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> I hate being fat and sick and down in the dumps I feel like its becoming my new nick name because I just feel sick all the time. and everyone thinks I am being negative and its like well take a walk in my shows for a day.... ya know?


Yes; I do know. We all know. It has been a hard road and that is why so many lovely people dedicate and donate their precious time to this board to give folks like you the encouragement and support they need.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Look, I have Rheumatoid ARthritis, a form of muscular dystrophy, degenerative disc disease, COPD, Ankylosing Spondylitis, and I could go on and on. I've been in more pain in one month that 10 people collectively will experience in their lifetimes.

It hurts me like hell to get up and walk. And then there's the time issue. BUT YOU GET UP AND DO IT.

You are the master of your destiny. Just make the walking a priority - three times a day, at least half an hour each time. Doesn't have to be a big power walk, but WALK.

And about the 1300 calories.....that might be a tad much.


----------



## Adelaide

Andros said:


> It's true. I am proof!!! Not saying I did not have to work at it but I got all my "sick" weight off and then some. But, it would not happen until my thyroxine replacement was exactly at the right place and this took months of titration with the doctor's help.
> 
> Believe me, I know what it is like to be fat, sick and down in the dumps. I "really" do!


Thank you.


----------



## Adelaide

Andros said:


> Yes; I do know. We all know. It has been a hard road and that is why so many lovely people dedicate and donate their precious time to this board to give folks like you the encouragement and support they need.


Thank heavens for that! Really...


----------



## Adelaide

CA-Lynn said:


> Look, I have Rheumatoid ARthritis, a form of muscular dystrophy, degenerative disc disease, COPD, Ankylosing Spondylitis, and I could go on and on. I've been in more pain in one month that 10 people collectively will experience in their lifetimes.
> 
> It hurts me like hell to get up and walk. And then there's the time issue. BUT YOU GET UP AND DO IT.
> 
> You are the master of your destiny. Just make the walking a priority - three times a day, at least half an hour each time. Doesn't have to be a big power walk, but WALK.
> 
> And about the 1300 calories.....that might be a tad much.


Yes ma'am.  I think, and I can only speak for myself, that depression is a big part of this. It's hard to "snap out of it." Depressive thinking is not rational. The depression is slowly lifting, I can feel that so I'm looking forward to actually walking. At this point, I've been so sick that getting through a simple routine in the house takes everything I've got. I'm older though. I know I'll get to the point where I can actually walk further than across the room. I have other health issues so I understand to a degree what you're saying--the disease is not going to own me. For me it's one step at a time. Three times a day for half an hour is a goal, not a starting point though for me. I take your advice to heart.  thank you.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Guess what? MOBILITY causes a shift in the neurotransmitters that can alleviate depression.


----------



## Adelaide

CA-Lynn said:


> Guess what? MOBILITY causes a shift in the neurotransmitters that can alleviate depression.


Yes. I knew that actually. I think I just need to concentrate on getting my TSH down from 50 to a reasonable level so I can actually do SOMETHING. 

Thanks


----------



## Mel1031

I am done... Maybe I have taken what has been said the wrong way. or whatever... but for some reason I feel not so fun coming here anymore, reading about how I need to get up and walk, when I am doing it. I dont feel the need to prove to anyone anything. Unless you would like to come along with me on the walk I just took that was three hours... or want to do the zumba class I have on firday with me?!?!?!?!?! I feel judged and I would rather just go at it alone.

if I wanted to be told to be more active I can listen to my friends who judge me as well....

so thank you for all the good advice. but I dont feel like being yelled at any longer...


----------



## Octavia

Mel, I've reviewed this entire thread, and I can see how you feel less than supported. 

And yes, I WOULD love to join you for Zumba on Friday!!! (Really, I would...been thinking about it for months...the thought of trying it scares me more than the desire to try it!)

I applaud you for exercising as much as you do, which seems like a lot to me. And I think if you keep up that exercise regimen while you continue to get your thyroid numbers where they should be, you will eventually start to see the pounds drop. The problem is this: if your TSH is 60 (VERY hypothyroid, and you've probably been hypo for quite some time), then your metabolism is...well...like, zero. I think you're going to be pleased and amazed over the next several months, and unfortunately, it could take that long to get your levels right so you can see some progress on the scale.

Keep on keepin' on, keep taking the Levo, and keep getting your labs checked every 6 to 8 weeks so you can monitor your levels and know whether you need an increase. Unfortunately, until your thyroid levels are where they should be, all the dieting and exercise in the world is not going to make much difference for you. I'm not suggesting that you stop your exercising and eating smart--keep that up, and you'll see results when you are no longer hypothyroid.

I am sorry you have not gotten the kind of support you have been wanting here. Please don't give up your efforts to take good care of yourself! They WILL start to pay off!

:hugs:


----------



## Adelaide

Mel1031 said:


> I am done... Maybe I have taken what has been said the wrong way. or whatever... but for some reason I feel not so fun coming here anymore, reading about how I need to get up and walk, when I am doing it. I dont feel the need to prove to anyone anything. Unless you would like to come along with me on the walk I just took that was three hours... or want to do the zumba class I have on firday with me?!?!?!?!?! I feel judged and I would rather just go at it alone.
> 
> if I wanted to be told to be more active I can listen to my friends who judge me as well....
> 
> so thank you for all the good advice. but I dont feel like being yelled at any longer...


Mel, I'm sorry if I in ANY way made you feel less than supported. I know all about the hell of exercise and nothing to show for it. I also know all about friends (so-called friends I'm starting to call them) who judge. It's not fair. That is why I wanted to know if it was just a lie that we could lose weight with a thyroid condition. Everybody here seems to say it isn't so. So I don't know what to think. If it is ANY comfort, I KNOW what its like to work so hard and have nothing to show for it. I KNOW how you feel. Maybe I just want to buy into the optimism. I'm really sorry, again, if I've made you feel unsupported. In fact, I couldn't DO what you do so shame on me!!!


----------



## midgetmaid

Mel, I sent you a private message. ; )

Renee


----------



## Mel1031

Adelaide said:


> Mel, I'm sorry if I in ANY way made you feel less than supported. I know all about the hell of exercise and nothing to show for it. I also know all about friends (so-called friends I'm starting to call them) who judge. It's not fair. That is why I wanted to know if it was just a lie that we could lose weight with a thyroid condition. Everybody here seems to say it isn't so. So I don't know what to think. If it is ANY comfort, I KNOW what its like to work so hard and have nothing to show for it. I KNOW how you feel. Maybe I just want to buy into the optimism. I'm really sorry, again, if I've made you feel unsupported. In fact, I couldn't DO what you do so shame on me!!!


It wasnt you at all. it was someone else...


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Mel, I've reviewed this entire thread, and I can see how you feel less than supported.
> 
> And yes, I WOULD love to join you for Zumba on Friday!!! (Really, I would...been thinking about it for months...the thought of trying it scares me more than the desire to try it!)
> 
> I applaud you for exercising as much as you do, which seems like a lot to me. And I think if you keep up that exercise regimen while you continue to get your thyroid numbers where they should be, you will eventually start to see the pounds drop. The problem is this: if your TSH is 60 (VERY hypothyroid, and you've probably been hypo for quite some time), then your metabolism is...well...like, zero. I think you're going to be pleased and amazed over the next several months, and unfortunately, it could take that long to get your levels right so you can see some progress on the scale.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on, keep taking the Levo, and keep getting your labs checked every 6 to 8 weeks so you can monitor your levels and know whether you need an increase. Unfortunately, until your thyroid levels are where they should be, all the dieting and exercise in the world is not going to make much difference for you. I'm not suggesting that you stop your exercising and eating smart--keep that up, and you'll see results when you are no longer hypothyroid.
> 
> I am sorry you have not gotten the kind of support you have been wanting here. Please don't give up your efforts to take good care of yourself! They WILL start to pay off!
> 
> :hugs:


Thank you.

my friend got me a 4 week session of Zumba classes at the local women gym. Ive always been into dance. you can find test videos on youtube. I also did the first month of insanity through you tube. (dont do it unless you want to die lol)

I dont know what I am going to do. I just take everything personally. maybe I am just not cut out for this.


----------



## babyrex

And now for something completely different...It's time for a little levity! So yesterday I went to my PCP for a "checkup". It was rather humiliating, but I showed her the pics of me in my "undies". I asked her about possible Cushings in addition to hypothyroid. She answered, "Many obese women, in the mid-west, have similar body types". WTF? No, "let's do a cortisol or ACTH test." OK, fine. Then she wanted to talk about my "false" positive ANA test. She said, because you have no autoimmune diseases, we have ruled out the ANA. Buh, buh, but, what about my vitiligo? "Ohhhh, I forget about that".

Have I mentioned that the end of October is a long way away? LOL!

Hang in there Mel! On the meds, I have lost no weight. I really think it does take time. It sounds like you are exercising way more than me, you will get there! I'm just taking the scooter chair 'round Walmart. Kidding!


----------



## Octavia

babyrex said:


> And now for something completely different...It's time for a little levity! So yesterday I went to my PCP for a "checkup". It was rather humiliating, but I showed her the pics of me in my "undies". I asked her about possible Cushings in addition to hypothyroid. She answered, "Many obese women, in the mid-west, have similar body types". WTF? No, "let's do a cortisol or ACTH test." OK, fine. Then she wanted to talk about my "false" positive ANA test. She said, because you have no autoimmune diseases, we have ruled out the ANA. Buh, buh, but, what about my vitiligo? "Ohhhh, I forget about that".
> 
> Have I mentioned that the end of October is a long way away? LOL!
> 
> Hang in there Mel! On the meds, I have lost no weight. I really think it does take time. It sounds like you are exercising way more than me, you will get there! I'm just taking the scooter chair 'round Walmart. Kidding!


My gosh...talk about a blow-off!

What does the midwest have to do with it? I live in the midwest and I do not have the body type you have described. So there's your sample of 1 with an "average" body type! 

I'm so glad you're going to Mayo.


----------



## Octavia

Mel1031 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> my friend got me a 4 week session of Zumba classes at the local women gym. Ive always been into dance. you can find test videos on youtube. I also did the first month of insanity through you tube. (dont do it unless you want to die lol)
> 
> I dont know what I am going to do. I just take everything personally. maybe I am just not cut out for this.


It never occured to me to look up Zumba videos on Youtube - great idea! I belong to a gym that's a mile from my house, and they offer Zumba...but I haven't gone to the gym since December of last year. Ugh!

As far as taking stuff personally, don't forget that thyroid levels that are way off can mess with your brain in different ways. I'm not sure what that might mean to you, but you're probably not your "normal" self in some ways.

Hang in there!


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> It never occured to me to look up Zumba videos on Youtube - great idea! I belong to a gym that's a mile from my house, and they offer Zumba...but I haven't gone to the gym since December of last year. Ugh!
> 
> As far as taking stuff personally, don't forget that thyroid levels that are way off can mess with your brain in different ways. I'm not sure what that might mean to you, but you're probably not your "normal" self in some ways.
> 
> Hang in there!


my thryoid can mess with my brain?? I knew it could cause depression and mood swings.

You tube has tones of workout videos, I follow body rock.tv they have like yoga and weight training and like abs. they take you step by step and break it down for you.


----------



## Mel1031

babyrex said:


> And now for something completely different...It's time for a little levity! So yesterday I went to my PCP for a "checkup". It was rather humiliating, but I showed her the pics of me in my "undies". I asked her about possible Cushings in addition to hypothyroid. She answered, "Many obese women, in the mid-west, have similar body types". WTF? No, "let's do a cortisol or ACTH test." OK, fine. Then she wanted to talk about my "false" positive ANA test. She said, because you have no autoimmune diseases, we have ruled out the ANA. Buh, buh, but, what about my vitiligo? "Ohhhh, I forget about that".
> 
> Have I mentioned that the end of October is a long way away? LOL!
> 
> Hang in there Mel! On the meds, I have lost no weight. I really think it does take time. It sounds like you are exercising way more than me, you will get there! I'm just taking the scooter chair 'round Walmart. Kidding!


Drs are kinda dumb lol. they should teach good bedside manors lol

I had a dr appointment on the 14th of September but had to change it because thats the anniversary of my grandma's dead, she passed away last year but I am going to ask about being insulin resistant and to explain my numbers and stuff to me.

Thank you. I go to walmart all the time and walk around they dont let me sit in scooter chairs lol...


----------



## iroczinoz

If you are having trouble losing weight you have to look at what you are eating. I have hashi's and find it hard to gain weight. Everyone is different and metabolises food differently.

You might be limiting some sweets but that is not enough.

What is your daily caloric intake? Percentage of carbs,fat,protein?

List what you eat and supply the info above.

If you are wanting to lose weight and it is not working you may have to lower calories even more.

If still you are unable to lose weight and you feel like you are gaining water weight it may be a sign of a disease, for example heart disease. But lets not jump to conclusions lets see what you are eating first.


----------



## Mel1031

iroczinoz said:


> If you are having trouble losing weight you have to look at what you are eating. I have hashi's and find it hard to gain weight. Everyone is different and metabolises food differently.
> 
> You might be limiting some sweets but that is not enough.
> 
> What is your daily caloric intake? Percentage of carbs,fat,protein?
> 
> List what you eat and supply the info above.
> 
> If you are wanting to lose weight and it is not working you may have to lower calories even more.
> 
> If still you are unable to lose weight and you feel like you are gaining water weight it may be a sign of a disease, for example heart disease. But lets not jump to conclusions lets see what you are eating first.


I don't eat a log to sugars, try to keep it low or sugar free.

My daily calories is 1300 calories a day... carbs is about 80 to 100, protein is usually where I get most of my calories from.

My dr wants me to eat 1500. I use to eat like 1850.

Today I have peanut butter granola and a banana.
I had a snack of fruit watermelon and grapes.

I went on a 30 min run and did 40 mins of cardio. it burned 650 calories. my fitness pal keeps saying im under eating at the weight I am now.

Maybe I just will stop eating.


----------



## iroczinoz

Mel1031 said:


> I don't eat a log to sugars, try to keep it low or sugar free.
> 
> My daily calories is 1300 calories a day... carbs is about 80 to 100, protein is usually where I get most of my calories from.
> 
> My dr wants me to eat 1500. I use to eat like 1850.
> 
> Today I have peanut butter granola and a banana.
> I had a snack of fruit watermelon and grapes.
> 
> I went on a 30 min run and did 40 mins of cardio. it burned 650 calories. my fitness pal keeps saying im under eating at the weight I am now.
> 
> Maybe I just will stop eating.


So on 1300 calories you are still gaining weight?

If I were you and was struggling losing weight I would cut the carbs completely and see what that does. I would also make sure my cardio sessions last at least an hour. I would recommend a brisk walk for an hour daily. If I remember correctly it takes at least 20mins before your body starts utilising fat stores for energy and you actually hit fat loss territory. Maybe hit the weights if you can too. High intense training will also work well for weight loss.

Have you had a hormonal panel done, along with cbc counts and liver, kidney markers? Sorry if I have missed this information if you have posted it.

Those foods you have listed are not the best for fat loss. You have lots carbs listed there and I would be definitely changing my plan of attack if it has not worked thus far.

So what do you eat for your protein? If you are on a diet you should be eating the same food day in day out pretty much with not much variance. List your typical meals for a day along with protein,carb,fat values.

I would probably recommend something like this.

meal 1: white plain yoghurt (250g) with a medium apple cut up, 6 wallnuts sprinkled with pure cinnamon no sugar.

meal 2: chicken breast(200g) with 3-400 grams of green beans steamed.

meal 3 same as meal 2:

meal 4 same as meal 1 or a can of tuna (200g) in olive oil or brime.

No soft drinks, no sweets just drink plenty of water.

just by looking at the meals without calculating I think it would be around the 1200 calorie mark.

try this for 2 weeks and see how it goes. You will definitely feel the lack of carbs.

I guess if you are wanting to try something out give it a go.


----------



## CA-Lynn

"Sugar Free" does not mean it's without carbs.

I agree - whittle down the carbs.


----------



## Mel1031

iroczinoz said:


> So on 1300 calories you are still gaining weight?
> 
> If I were you and was struggling losing weight I would cut the carbs completely and see what that does. I would also make sure my cardio sessions last at least an hour. I would recommend a brisk walk for an hour daily. If I remember correctly it takes at least 20mins before your body starts utilising fat stores for energy and you actually hit fat loss territory. Maybe hit the weights if you can too. High intense training will also work well for weight loss.
> 
> Have you had a hormonal panel done, along with cbc counts and liver, kidney markers? Sorry if I have missed this information if you have posted it.
> 
> Those foods you have listed are not the best for fat loss. You have lots carbs listed there and I would be definitely changing my plan of attack if it has not worked thus far.
> 
> So what do you eat for your protein? If you are on a diet you should be eating the same food day in day out pretty much with not much variance. List your typical meals for a day along with protein,carb,fat values.
> 
> I would probably recommend something like this.
> 
> meal 1: white plain yoghurt (250g) with a medium apple cut up, 6 wallnuts sprinkled with pure cinnamon no sugar.
> 
> meal 2: chicken breast(200g) with 3-400 grams of green beans steamed.
> 
> meal 3 same as meal 2:
> 
> meal 4 same as meal 1 or a can of tuna (200g) in olive oil or brime.
> 
> No soft drinks, no sweets just drink plenty of water.
> 
> just by looking at the meals without calculating I think it would be around the 1200 calorie mark.
> 
> try this for 2 weeks and see how it goes. You will definitely feel the lack of carbs.
> 
> I guess if you are wanting to try something out give it a go.


Im allergic to walnuts and all fish so I'll be sure to try that out...

I go on walks daily... Today this morning I didn't have time to do my full work out. because I had to come take care of my grandpa.

I had yogurt for lunch and some pop chips, that are like whole grain fat free air popped popcorn chips.

for dinner I don't know what I'll have. I try to just eat better then eat the same crap every day. because Then I get bored and eat cookies.

my protein is probably from chicken. I dont eat beef or pork. I eat turkey. I had lemon pepper chicken with whole grain rice and cherry tomatoes with a salad last night. and I like granola it makes me happy.

I have one diet soda a day they are the tiny baby cans. I also drink my 8 glasses of water a day. and I drink juice. I like juice. its usually cranberry or apple or v8 juice.

I like watermelon and grapes and apples and bananas.

I did 30 days of insanity because Thats all I could find on you tube. that was high intense and didn't loose crap.

Im am so tired of this... Im not doing this Im not doing that you dont do this enough.... I am doing what makes me happy.... all I came on here for was to see if anyone else had any issues not to be belittled by my diet or exercise plan.

or some support but this doesn't feel like support it makes me feel like im being told Im doing it wrong. I get I put myself out here by putting my real weight out here. but **** I feel so stressed out every time I see someone has replied to my thread. and then I start crying because I feel like no one believes me. and that Im doing everything wrong. and I don't do enough....

I should remind people that last year I didn't exercise and I ate whatever the hell I wanted and I didn't gain or lose weight. Then I started getting stomach problems and I was losing weight, then begin of this year I started gaining so I started walking and using my elliptical.

my hour or 45 min work out is better then me sitting on my butt all day eating taco bell like I was doing last September...

Maybe Ill go back to eating fast food and doing nothing then maybe I would understand all this criticize.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> "Sugar Free" does not mean it's without carbs.
> 
> I agree - whittle down the carbs.


I know that thanks...


----------



## babyrex

Oh Mel, you are working so hard at this. Let me tell you something, you are doing everything you can to get your weight down. I am a nutritional slob next to you. (Although now that my depression is easing, and I'm getting more energy, I am paying more attention to what I eat). I know many posts seem like criticism, but I think people are just trying to give you ideas. You have been frustrated for so long! Just keep at it! My PCP has given me the name of a nutritionist; I will have to follow this through. And I will need to take baby steps to increase my activity level until I have lost more pounds and gained more energy. But look at it this way, what harm are you doing to yourself? You are getting healthier! Plus I'm sure you must be getting muscle mass. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Keba

Mel I think they're more of us like you that may not be posting but reading and right there with you in your frustrations.

Insanity is just that, it kicks your butt. You are one tough cookie.
I workout like crazy and maybe lose 5 lbs and then it won't budge. I love Zumba a ton! I do find it sometimes hurts my lower back, but the energy and positivity is worth it.

We should really start a weightloss/workout thread, weekly check in.


----------



## Octavia

Mel, when do you get your labs tested again? I really think you're going to start having much better success once you get your thyroid levels more under control and more in range. We've had other members here who struggled and struggled and struggled to lose weight, then when they finally got on the right levels of the right meds, they were able to make far greater progress on their weight loss journey.

Like others have said, keep up the good work!


----------



## iroczinoz

Mel1031 said:


> Im allergic to walnuts and all fish so I'll be sure to try that out...
> 
> I go on walks daily... Today this morning I didn't have time to do my full work out. because I had to come take care of my grandpa.
> 
> I had yogurt for lunch and some pop chips, that are like whole grain fat free air popped popcorn chips.
> 
> for dinner I don't know what I'll have. I try to just eat better then eat the same crap every day. because Then I get bored and eat cookies.
> 
> my protein is probably from chicken. I dont eat beef or pork. I eat turkey. I had lemon pepper chicken with whole grain rice and cherry tomatoes with a salad last night. and I like granola it makes me happy.
> 
> I have one diet soda a day they are the tiny baby cans. I also drink my 8 glasses of water a day. and I drink juice. I like juice. its usually cranberry or apple or v8 juice.
> 
> I like watermelon and grapes and apples and bananas.
> 
> I did 30 days of insanity because Thats all I could find on you tube. that was high intense and didn't loose crap.
> 
> Im am so tired of this... Im not doing this Im not doing that you dont do this enough.... I am doing what makes me happy.... all I came on here for was to see if anyone else had any issues not to be belittled by my diet or exercise plan.
> 
> or some support but this doesn't feel like support it makes me feel like im being told Im doing it wrong. I get I put myself out here by putting my real weight out here. but **** I feel so stressed out every time I see someone has replied to my thread. and then I start crying because I feel like no one believes me. and that Im doing everything wrong. and I don't do enough....
> 
> I should remind people that last year I didn't exercise and I ate whatever the hell I wanted and I didn't gain or lose weight. Then I started getting stomach problems and I was losing weight, then begin of this year I started gaining so I started walking and using my elliptical.
> 
> my hour or 45 min work out is better then me sitting on my butt all day eating taco bell like I was doing last September...
> 
> Maybe Ill go back to eating fast food and doing nothing then maybe I would understand all this criticize.


Disregard what I said, sounds like you are doing everything possible to lose weight.


----------



## CA-Lynn

What about cutting out the juice? Lots of sugar in it.


----------



## Octavia

Mel, I was reviewing some of your previous posts on this thread, and it looks like you had labwork within the past couple of weeks...do you have your results handy? Did they change your Levo dosage at that time, or keep it the same?

If I were you, I would "stay the course" with my diet and exercise--you are doing plenty!--and concentrate on getting my Free T3, Free T4, and TSH levels closer to ideal. I honestly feel that once you get these levels right, all your hard work will start to pay off, and the pounds will start to drop. We've seen it happen with members here.

I know you've got to be super-frustrated!!! Priority One needs to be getting your levels right. Do you feel like you have a good "working relationship" with your doctor, like you're working together toward the same goals? If you can post your most recent labs, we might be able to help you better understand what's really going on with your system.

Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Mel, I was reviewing some of your previous posts on this thread, and it looks like you had labwork within the past couple of weeks...do you have your results handy? Did they change your Levo dosage at that time, or keep it the same?
> 
> If I were you, I would "stay the course" with my diet and exercise--you are doing plenty!--and concentrate on getting my Free T3, Free T4, and TSH levels closer to ideal. I honestly feel that once you get these levels right, all your hard work will start to pay off, and the pounds will start to drop. We've seen it happen with members here.
> 
> I know you've got to be super-frustrated!!! Priority One needs to be getting your levels right. Do you feel like you have a good "working relationship" with your doctor, like you're working together toward the same goals? If you can post your most recent labs, we might be able to help you better understand what's really going on with your system.
> 
> Hugs! :hugs:


All they told me was it looked stable they didn't improve or lower whatever that is. I called today to get my numbers and realized oh its a holiday ha.

I feel like my dr is awesome its the other people in her office that is like oh melissa is calling again with another problem lets see how long we can put her own hold. I have no insurance and I pay cash.

we have never talked about goals. they really just said heres what you have your doomed for the rest of your life merry Christmas and when I call are very evasive. I told her I thought I had Hashis because she thought it was something else. and she tested me for it and was like oh you are right. and my tpo level was 1400. my TSH level in march was 60 they said. and it hasn't moved... I guess... I dont know anything else.

Im just frustrated because I just have no idea. and I have everyone tells me that if I am working out and eating like I say I should be thin and I feel like everyone thinks I am a liar or when I explain to people what I have they just go oh well its just a pill for the rest of your life.

I didnt tell anyone they gave me an ultra sound for cancer. Everyone says Im over weight I must have diabetes and Im lazy. but I don't and Im not.

I stopped therapy because my therapist kept saying well are you sure you are doing the work why dont you try this? and im like why bother you dont believe me and I am not paying 45 dollars every two weeks to see someone who doesn't believe me.


----------



## Octavia

Mel, please double-check that TSH level. If your TSH was 60 in March, and it hasn't changed since then, despite being on meds, then you either need an increase in meds or a completely different pill because your current plan is not working for you. That TSH needs to be down around 1 or 2. With a TSH of 60, your metabolism isn't what it should be, and I truly think that explains a lot of your weight troubles...really I do!

You and your doctor MUST get your TSH down, way down, then I strongly believe you will start to see the pounds come off, especially with your current exercise and diet regimen. You seem to be working your butt off, but it's not accomplishing what you need it to because your TSH (and presumably other thyroid levels) is way, way off of what they should be.


----------



## jenny v

Mel, what thyroid medication are you on? With a TSH that high you are very, very hypo and it's no wonder you can't lose any weight. Have you had any more blood work since March?

If my TSH gets any higher than 8 I could eat nothing but air and water and I will still gain weight. You need to get those numbers lower so you can actually start seeing some results from all of the effort you're putting in.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Please publish your labs when you get them.

With a TSH of 60 I think it'd be awfully hard for anyone to do the amount of exercise you do.....which is why I question the 60. A typo?


----------



## iroczinoz

In that diet I posted I forgot the morning meal of oats. Just plain old oats 100 grams mixed with water and just drink it down. This is really the only carb meal of the day.

I would have tried to help but since you just blew me off with a rant what is the point. I asked you twice for macro nutrient values and you can't give a precise answer.

This kind of tells me you probably don't have a good idea of what you are actually eating.

I eat 100 grams of carbs, most my calories come from protein is not a good answer. Since already you have approx 1/3rd of your calories from carbs.

Getting bored and resorting to cookies..... is not going to get the job done.


----------



## lainey

> This kind of tells me you probably don't have a good idea of what you are actually eating.


Truth is here, when I started dieting for real after I had been treated for a while, I kept a food diary.

I kept track of calories and carbs of everything that I ate. It helped me stick to my goals, and reminded me that the 1 candy kiss I wanted in the afternoon did matter--because I found I was doing a lot more of that kind of snacking than I thought.

This is one of the techniques that makes something like Weight Watchers so effective.

Most overweight American adults are also insulin resistant. In the beginning, I reduced my carb count--even whole grains. The glycemic index of foods matters here, and most fruits and some vegetables contain a lot of carbs--this how people who stick to the first phases of Atkins experience success. I also added apple cider vinegar and cinnamon as supplements. Both of these are well known to help control blood sugar and lower insulin resistance. If you haven't tried this, you might find that it helps to add them to your diet plan.

That said, you're not going to have much success with anything other than status quo until you are euthyroid, and it looks likely that you still need a med increase. It's never easy to lose--at first I managed about a half a pound a week, and it was so frustrating.

Don't lose hope. If you are persistent, time will help you.


----------



## babyrex

iroczinoz said:


> In that diet I posted I forgot the morning meal of oats. Just plain old oats 100 grams mixed with water and just drink it down. This is really the only carb meal of the day.
> 
> I would have tried to help but since you just blew me off with a rant what is the point. I asked you twice for macro nutrient values and you can't give a precise answer.
> 
> This kind of tells me you probably don't have a good idea of what you are actually eating.
> 
> I eat 100 grams of carbs, most my calories come from protein is not a good answer. Since already you have approx 1/3rd of your calories from carbs.
> 
> Getting bored and resorting to cookies..... is not going to get the job done.


Oatmeal has long been my breakfast choice . I always buy the old fashioned kind; I like the chewier texture. But I don't understand how you consume them. You just mix them with water and drink? Or do you cook them?

I cant seem to find out if they are "gluten free". I'm not too worried about that though, I'll see what MAYO says. Oatmeal has long been a digestive life-saver for me. I'm not good with grams, but I make 2 cups cooked split into 4 servings. Works for me!


----------



## Andros

babyrex said:


> Oatmeal has long been my breakfast choice . I always buy the old fashioned kind; I like the chewier texture. But I don't understand how you consume them. You just mix them with water and drink? Or do you cook them?
> 
> I cant seem to find out if they are "gluten free". I'm not too worried about that though, I'll see what MAYO says. Oatmeal has long been a digestive life-saver for me. I'm not good with grams, but I make 2 cups cooked split into 4 servings. Works for me!


Oats has oat gluten. Most of us who are intolerant of wheat gluten can eat oat and barley glutens.


----------



## babyrex

Andros said:


> Oats has oat gluten. Most of us who are intolerant of wheat gluten can eat oat and barley glutens.


Thanks Andros! I love the stuff and hope never to give it up!


----------



## iroczinoz

babyrex said:


> Oatmeal has long been my breakfast choice . I always buy the old fashioned kind; I like the chewier texture. But I don't understand how you consume them. You just mix them with water and drink? Or do you cook them?
> 
> I cant seem to find out if they are "gluten free". I'm not too worried about that though, I'll see what MAYO says. Oatmeal has long been a digestive life-saver for me. I'm not good with grams, but I make 2 cups cooked split into 4 servings. Works for me!


The way I consume them is not standard  I pretty much just put them into a big mug, fill it with water blend them a little and drink them. For some reason I read that eating them raw without cooking is less strenuous on the digestive system.

The apple cider as pointed out by lainey is also good advice.


----------



## Andros

babyrex said:


> Thanks Andros! I love the stuff and hope never to give it up!


Ditto that. We make the steel cut oats. I could just eat them every single day!!! And soooooooooooooooooooo good for a person's health.


----------



## Mel1031

iroczinoz said:


> In that diet I posted I forgot the morning meal of oats. Just plain old oats 100 grams mixed with water and just drink it down. This is really the only carb meal of the day.
> 
> I would have tried to help but since you just blew me off with a rant what is the point. I asked you twice for macro nutrient values and you can't give a precise answer.
> 
> This kind of tells me you probably don't have a good idea of what you are actually eating.
> 
> I eat 100 grams of carbs, most my calories come from protein is not a good answer. Since already you have approx 1/3rd of your calories from carbs.
> 
> Getting bored and resorting to cookies..... is not going to get the job done.


K I just write today I had a chicken sandwhich it was grilled and about 120 calories, and thats it... sorry I dont sit any pick at my food... I dunno how much sugar is in chicken or carbs the package didnt say... I had it on a whole grain bun that was 40 calories.. I had apples and grapes with that I dont know how much of anything is in that... I guess I am stupid.

I dunno what those are... so I could tell you.. I track what I eat. I guess I will just spend 90% of my day writing out everything. to make you feel better...

I meant the getting bored is with eating the same stuff every day having the same boring ass diet plan every day. I get bored and then I start to not stick with it. But If I go out and I buy healthy foods and each day I go I think for breakfast I will eat the gluten free muffin for breakfast. and then lunch I find what sounds good. and then I write it down.

I cant eat oatmeal every day it makes me sad.

sorry if you dont like my answers.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Mel, please double-check that TSH level. If your TSH was 60 in March, and it hasn't changed since then, despite being on meds, then you either need an increase in meds or a completely different pill because your current plan is not working for you. That TSH needs to be down around 1 or 2. With a TSH of 60, your metabolism isn't what it should be, and I truly think that explains a lot of your weight troubles...really I do!
> 
> You and your doctor MUST get your TSH down, way down, then I strongly believe you will start to see the pounds come off, especially with your current exercise and diet regimen. You seem to be working your butt off, but it's not accomplishing what you need it to because your TSH (and presumably other thyroid levels) is way, way off of what they should be.


I called today they said 60 in march and it was like that in july. its not a typo. that's what they told me.

Im making an appointment soon, but they have to work me in. and I got to come up with 80 dollars.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Please publish your labs when you get them.
> 
> With a TSH of 60 I think it'd be awfully hard for anyone to do the amount of exercise you do.....which is why I question the 60. A typo?


its not a typo thats what I was told...


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> Truth is here, when I started dieting for real after I had been treated for a while, I kept a food diary.
> 
> I kept track of calories and carbs of everything that I ate. It helped me stick to my goals, and reminded me that the 1 candy kiss I wanted in the afternoon did matter--because I found I was doing a lot more of that kind of snacking than I thought.
> 
> This is one of the techniques that makes something like Weight Watchers so effective.
> 
> Most overweight American adults are also insulin resistant. In the beginning, I reduced my carb count--even whole grains. The glycemic index of foods matters here, and most fruits and some vegetables contain a lot of carbs--this how people who stick to the first phases of Atkins experience success. I also added apple cider vinegar and cinnamon as supplements. Both of these are well known to help control blood sugar and lower insulin resistance. If you haven't tried this, you might find that it helps to add them to your diet plan.
> 
> That said, you're not going to have much success with anything other than status quo until you are euthyroid, and it looks likely that you still need a med increase. It's never easy to lose--at first I managed about a half a pound a week, and it was so frustrating.
> 
> Don't lose hope. If you are persistent, time will help you.


I guess I dont keep a good enough food diary.

I use to be able to lose weight all the time. I have been on every diet since 13. even some bad ones. Ive always been able to lose like 10 to 15 pounds but in the past year No mater what I do I cant lose anything. Ive never been this heavy in my life...


----------



## Octavia

Okay, so your TSH is 60. That stinks, big time! Do I recall correctly that your doc increased your Synthroid?

You may still be several weeks away from having more ideal thyroid levels...but keep at it.

Since you don't have insurance, maybe you could approach the next couple of months differently. Was your latest labwork in July? And did you get an increase at that time? If yes to both, then you may be due for new labwork soon (if that last appointment was at the beginning of July), but you may not need an actual doctor appointment...maybe doc can look at your labs and make adjustments to your meds over the phone, giving you a break in office visit fees.

In my opinion, Mel, your biggest priority is to get that TSH down to where it should be. I just can't stress this enough. You're likely due for another med increase if your labs show it's still high.

What thyroid drug are you currently taking? What was your dose before your July labs, and what is it now? (Sorry for the questions...I know you've been bombarded with them! Just trying to help.)

Maybe...and this is entirely up to you... you could start a whole new thread that's NOT about diet and exercise, but instead it's about your labwork, levels, and meds, and getting you to a "euthyroid" (ideal) state. Totally up to you...I just think the diet and exercise stuff is muddying the waters here, when your more immediate need is to work on getting your levels right. :hugs:


----------



## lainey

> I guess I dont keep a good enough food diary.
> 
> I use to be able to lose weight all the time. I have been on every diet since 13. even some bad ones. Ive always been able to lose like 10 to 15 pounds but in the past year No mater what I do I cant lose anything. Ive never been this heavy in my life...


We can only make suggestions for what might work better for general weight loss in people with thyroid issues--none of us is reinventing the wheel here, and if you have already done it all, then it is the tried and true techniques of old that work in the end.

If you have been gaining and losing that amount of weight on a regular basis over the years, IMHO you have issues with diet and weight that go beyond thyroid disease, whether you wish to admit them or not.

As Octavia said, focus on finding out your levels and getting them into a healthy place first. The rest will keep until later.


----------



## midgetmaid

Mel, look at it this way-with a TSH of 60, most people cannot lose weight. But with healthy eating, you have kept yourself from gaining weight-possibly a lot. I commend you on how well you have done. Stick to it 'til you are euthyroid and then you will see results. Try not to get discouraged. This glass is definitely half-full!

Renee


----------



## CA-Lynn

About that chicken sandwich.....next time forget the bread. Just eat the chicken. Also, don't forget that any condiments contain calories, carbs. Mustard is the best bet if you must use something.

You should never strive to lose more than .5 - 1.0 pound per week. That's the safe and sane rate.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Okay, so your TSH is 60. That stinks, big time! Do I recall correctly that your doc increased your Synthroid?
> 
> You may still be several weeks away from having more ideal thyroid levels...but keep at it.
> 
> Since you don't have insurance, maybe you could approach the next couple of months differently. Was your latest labwork in July? And did you get an increase at that time? If yes to both, then you may be due for new labwork soon (if that last appointment was at the beginning of July), but you may not need an actual doctor appointment...maybe doc can look at your labs and make adjustments to your meds over the phone, giving you a break in office visit fees.
> 
> In my opinion, Mel, your biggest priority is to get that TSH down to where it should be. I just can't stress this enough. You're likely due for another med increase if your labs show it's still high.
> 
> What thyroid drug are you currently taking? What was your dose before your July labs, and what is it now? (Sorry for the questions...I know you've been bombarded with them! Just trying to help.)
> 
> Maybe...and this is entirely up to you... you could start a whole new thread that's NOT about diet and exercise, but instead it's about your labwork, levels, and meds, and getting you to a "euthyroid" (ideal) state. Totally up to you...I just think the diet and exercise stuff is muddying the waters here, when your more immediate need is to work on getting your levels right. :hugs:


Aug was my last blood work and they said it was staying the same. october I get it done again.

Im on 88mcg Levothroid before I was on 25mcg

My meds are out in 7 days and when Im out I have to call and tell them and make the appointment to be re checks...

Im not sure I want to make any more threads. I only see people write is because It emails me each time. other wise maybe I wouldn't have responded. lol. But I will think about it...


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> About that chicken sandwich.....next time forget the bread. Just eat the chicken. Also, don't forget that any condiments contain calories, carbs. Mustard is the best bet if you must use something.
> 
> You should never strive to lose more than .5 - 1.0 pound per week. That's the safe and sane rate.


I wanted a sandwich it had nothing on it... I cant have mayo it causes a bad stomach ache, I also dont eat ranch unless I make it with yogurt, I hate ketchup and Im not a mustard fan... So it was a thin chicken brest I grilled with garlic power and peper and put some low fat Mozzarella on it.

AND my 10 to 15 pounds was in month times.. that was from going to the gym 3 times a week and eating whatever sounded good.

Now I am on a diet it may not be strict and as planned out as everyone wants it to be but its better and I am working out 5 to 7 days a week and I haven't lost any weight. I gained two pounds yesterday...

Im not stupid...


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> We can only make suggestions for what might work better for general weight loss in people with thyroid issues--none of us is reinventing the wheel here, and if you have already done it all, then it is the tried and true techniques of old that work in the end.
> 
> If you have been gaining and losing that amount of weight on a regular basis over the years, IMHO you have issues with diet and weight that go beyond thyroid disease, whether you wish to admit them or not.
> 
> As Octavia said, focus on finding out your levels and getting them into a healthy place first. The rest will keep until later.


I dont know what IMHO is... and Id be willing to bet a thousand dollars theres something else wrong as to why I cant lose weight, but I dont have Diabeties been tested for that since I was 16 and my numbers are always low like 60 to 90 range. and Ive done the drink test as well and it was all good... My kidney and liver functions are normal.

Ive got a bad Gall bladder and IBS also(which may be crohns) and Im 99999999.9099090% sure that there is something else wrong then just my Hashimoto's and thyroid issues.

But I don't have insurance so my dr only does what I can afford. If I could I would go see dr house and have him figure out all this but I cant. so im stuck with looking up everything and writing what I eat and my calories, I even write down my mood sings, hot flashes, days I get brain foggy, days where My throat is swollen. things I cant eat that hurts my stomach, things that make me brake out in hives. I then take them to my dr when I can afford to go and we see where we go.

Note ranting just explaining... sorry if this seems rude I am not trying to be.


----------



## lainey

> Aug was my last blood work and they said it was staying the same. october I get it done again.


You need to call them and ask them EXACTLY what the numbers are, and get a copy for yourself.

Most doctor's offices generally do not charge for copies, or it is a nominal fee. It is your information. Get it. None of us here would have much more that is constructive to say without it.

I am 99.9999999% sure that having the correct information would help identify where your problem is.

IMHO==In My Humble Opinion. I have teenagers, so sometimes I speak text.


----------



## Octavia

Mel1031 said:


> Ive got a bad Gall bladder and IBS also(which may be crohns)


I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you're dealing with a lot of constipation? Several of us here had that issue, and were diagnosed with IBS. And now that our thyroid issues are under control, so is the IBS. Hopefully, you'll have the same experience.



Mel1031 said:


> and Im 99999999.9099090% sure that there is something else wrong then just my Hashimoto's and thyroid issues.


That may turn out to be true, and it is an unknown. But in the meantime, you do have a big known issue right in front of you that isn't under control, based on the lab results you've shared so far. I would REALLY like to see your thyroid labs get within normal range...then you will hopefully experience success with your weight loss efforts, and maybe, if you still have your suspicions, you can explore other potential health issues. One thing at a time, if you can


----------



## CA-Lynn

If you have a gallbladder issue then you probably have a problem digesting carbs and fats......so you need to stay away from the bread.

Re low fat mozzarella......I have yet to see a uniform definition of "low fat." It could mean 2 calories less than their regular product.

Sargento Low Fat Mozzarella (1 serving)
calories: 80, fat: *5g, carbs*: 0g, protein: 8g

Precious Low Fat Mozzarella Cheese Stick (1 serving)
calories: 70, fat: *4g, carbs*: 19g, protein: 8g

The success of a diet depends on compliance.

Too many people don't really understand what goes into food....that doesn't make them stupid.


----------



## iroczinoz

14 pages and no full blood work numbers supplied.

Is it really that hard to get a copy? Would help everyone on here along with the other things.


----------



## Mel1031

iroczinoz said:


> 14 pages and no full blood work numbers supplied.
> 
> Is it really that hard to get a copy? Would help everyone on here along with the other things.


actually it is, when I have a life... Ive called and asked they told me over the phone...

I have to get up at 5 am every day and then take care of my grandpa, I do not have 30 mins to drive over to the dr's office... to get a copy. they told me TSH was 60 and that hasn't moved.

My dr's office is in the next town and until next week when I actually have time to go I can get copies.. Unless you wanna drive over there and pick them up for me.

SO yeah it is hard to go get a copy... I have stuff to do excuse me


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> If you have a gallbladder issue then you probably have a problem digesting carbs and fats......so you need to stay away from the bread.
> 
> Re low fat mozzarella......I have yet to see a uniform definition of "low fat." It could mean 2 calories less than their regular product.
> 
> Sargento Low Fat Mozzarella (1 serving)
> calories: 80, fat: *5g, carbs*: 0g, protein: 8g
> 
> Precious Low Fat Mozzarella Cheese Stick (1 serving)
> calories: 70, fat: *4g, carbs*: 19g, protein: 8g
> 
> The success of a diet depends on compliance.
> 
> Too many people don't really understand what goes into food....that doesn't make them stupid.


I dont eat bread very offen.

my cheese was a name brand its from walmart

its 30 calories 7 grams of protein <1 gram of carbs and its a mixed 
mozzarella and Cheddar.


----------



## lainey

> to get a copy. they told me TSH was 60 and that hasn't moved.


Way, way too high yet.

You said you needed to call for a refill, right?

Generally, the full replacement dose is 1.6 mcg per kilogram of body weight. You know your weight, so do the math to see approximately what your replacement dose might be. Keep in mind this is a general idea, everyone metabolizes thyroid meds differently--some people need less than this dose, some need more.

You doc could have started you on a higher dose, but there is nothing wrong with a "low and slow" approach as they call it. A patient will have fewer side effects from sudden changes in TSH that way. All the same, you have been taking levo for a couple of months now, and it's time to move your TSH down quite a bit.

The 88 mcg you have been on probably did little to move your numbers--considering the goal is a TSH of closer to 1. When you call for the refill, ask if that can be bumped up a bit based on your August results (to like, 112 or 125mcg). Point out that considering what your TSH was then, there probably is little fear that you will be over medicated--besides, you will be getting labs in about 6 weeks. You will get more bang for your buck, because your labs in October will measure the new dose, and shorten up your waiting period to be euthyroid.

Just some suggestions.


----------



## iroczinoz

Mel1031 said:


> actually it is, when I have a life... Ive called and asked they told me over the phone...
> 
> I have to get up at 5 am every day and then take care of my grandpa, I do not have 30 mins to drive over to the dr's office... to get a copy. they told me TSH was 60 and that hasn't moved.
> 
> My dr's office is in the next town and until next week when I actually have time to go I can get copies.. Unless you wanna drive over there and pick them up for me.
> 
> SO yeah it is hard to go get a copy... I have stuff to do excuse me


haha hilarious

get them to email it to you. call and ask for the ft4 or ft3 numbers over the phone with ranges.

Sorry if you were serious about your issue you would have had them by now. All you keep saying are excuses. Like you are the only one who has a life. Everyone else manages somehow or we don't have lives?

How manu minutes spent on typing your posts bet it is more than an hour.

Seriously your excuses are lame.


----------



## Octavia

Please keep it civil, everyone!


----------



## Mel1031

iroczinoz said:


> haha hilarious
> 
> get them to email it to you. call and ask for the ft4 or ft3 numbers over the phone with ranges.
> 
> Sorry if you were serious about your issue you would have had them by now. All you keep saying are excuses. Like you are the only one who has a life. Everyone else manages somehow or we don't have lives?
> 
> How manu minutes spent on typing your posts bet it is more than an hour.
> 
> Seriously your excuses are lame.


My office doesnt offer email.

I am serious.

MY excuses are lame!!! Umm I'll just get my wheel chair bound grandfather and take him outside and in the car and get the orders for you right now!!! I am with him like 6 days a week... because he cant do **** for him self and I got no one else helping me... no one else. because I gave up my life to watch my grandparents die.

I do not have time.... I am sitting here on my lap top because the man is 90 years old has MS and deminta and I cant take him in the car because I cant put him in the car. And had has no use of her feet or legs so he cant help me either.

yeah its such a lame excuse.


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> Way, way too high yet.
> 
> You said you needed to call for a refill, right?
> 
> Generally, the full replacement dose is 1.6 mcg per kilogram of body weight. You know your weight, so do the math to see approximately what your replacement dose might be. Keep in mind this is a general idea, everyone metabolizes thyroid meds differently--some people need less than this dose, some need more.
> 
> You doc could have started you on a higher dose, but there is nothing wrong with a "low and slow" approach as they call it. A patient will have fewer side effects from sudden changes in TSH that way. All the same, you have been taking levo for a couple of months now, and it's time to move your TSH down quite a bit.
> 
> The 88 mcg you have been on probably did little to move your numbers--considering the goal is a TSH of closer to 1. When you call for the refill, ask if that can be bumped up a bit based on your August results (to like, 112 or 125mcg). Point out that considering what your TSH was then, there probably is little fear that you will be over medicated--besides, you will be getting labs in about 6 weeks. You will get more bang for your buck, because your labs in October will measure the new dose, and shorten up your waiting period to be euthyroid.
> 
> Just some suggestions.


I have to go see the dr to get a refill because there is no more refills so they told me to come when its almost out. I don't know what she is going to do.

I'm going to ask for my labs when I go, I'm going to tell her how I feel and show her all my records. and ask if I need to be put on a higher dose.

Im also going to ask if there is anything else that I should be tested for.


----------



## Octavia

Mel1031 said:


> I have to go see the dr to get a refill because there is no more refills so they told me to come when its almost out. I don't know what she is going to do.
> 
> I'm going to ask for my labs when I go, I'm going to tell her how I feel and show her all my records. and ask if I need to be put on a higher dose.
> 
> Im also going to ask if there is anything else that I should be tested for.


That sounds like a good plan. As Lainey suggests, I agree that you need a higher dose of thyroid replacement hormone. I also agree with the doses she suggests.

If your TSH is still 60, the doc should take one look at that, and it should be screamingly obvious that you need an increase.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> That sounds like a good plan. As Lainey suggests, I agree that you need a higher dose of thyroid replacement hormone. I also agree with the doses she suggests.
> 
> If your TSH is still 60, the doc should take one look at that, and it should be screamingly obvious that you need an increase.


Im hoping, and when I go I'll make a new thread and post my numbers.


----------



## lainey

> Im also going to ask if there is anything else that I should be tested for.


Chances are most of your symptoms at this point are related to your high TSH. With no insurance, if budget is a concern, you can get by with TSH only tests until your levels come closer into range, and then start testing free T4. I would wait until the thyroid levels out before spending a lot on additional tests, only because it would make it easier to eliminate it as a cause if it were under control.

As Octavia said, your doc shouldn't be giving you a hard time about needing more medication. Hopefully the doctor wrote you a small prescription with the intention of increasing your dose. My doc, for example, only gave me 8 weeks of a dose at a time when he was titrating me up, and over the years as I have needed dosage adjustments, I only get 8 weeks of the new dose so that I have to come in and re-test.

Here's hoping you get a good response from the doc at your appointment.


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> Chances are most of your symptoms at this point are related to your high TSH. With no insurance, if budget is a concern, you can get by with TSH only tests until your levels come closer into range, and then start testing free T4. I would wait until the thyroid levels out before spending a lot on additional tests, only because it would make it easier to eliminate it as a cause if it were under control.
> 
> As Octavia said, your doc shouldn't be giving you a hard time about needing more medication. Hopefully the doctor wrote you a small prescription with the intention of increasing your dose. My doc, for example, only gave me 8 weeks of a dose at a time when he was titrating me up, and over the years as I have needed dosage adjustments, I only get 8 weeks of the new dose so that I have to come in and re-test.
> 
> Here's hoping you get a good response from the doc at your appointment.


I get 30 days of meds. thats what 4 or 5 weeks? lol. and she only puts one refill on it. so 60 days of meds then I have to go see her, at least thats what she is doing since july.


----------



## CA-Lynn

When will you be a week or so from having to get a refill? In other words, when is your next appointment? [Or maybe you already posted that....but I"m too lazy to go back and read the thread.]

For future reference, you tell your doctor to put "cc to patient" on the lab orders. This way the lab will mail you a copy at the same time they email him the copy.

If you're a month away from your next appointment, then write a statement with your DOB that basically says, "Please mail the lab results from [date] to me at the address shown." Then sign it. Mail it to the lab with a stamped, self addressed envelope. The statement you send is a release which they will put in their files.


----------



## lainey

> I get 30 days of meds. thats what 4 or 5 weeks? lol. and she only puts one refill on it. so 60 days of meds then I have to go see her, at least thats what she is doing since july.


That's a good way to manage things at the moment. It takes about 6-8 weeks for the effects of any one particular dose to be seen in your lab work. This should continue until your levels come down, and even for a little while afterward to be sure that your levels stay stable.

As a frame of reference, I saw my doc every two months for the first 18 months of treatment. After that I moved to a 3 month schedule for labs for about a year. We did labs every 6 months for a little while--which is the minimum I would suggest--but for the last 18 months or so we have been back to the 3 month schedule--he has been monitoring other things, but runs the thyroid because he can (and my levels have been changing a bit anyway).

Unfortunately the disease is a lifetime commitment to medical care, even though people see it as only a simple little pill.


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> That's a good way to manage things at the moment. It takes about 6-8 weeks for the effects of any one particular dose to be seen in your lab work. This should continue until your levels come down, and even for a little while afterward to be sure that your levels stay stable.
> 
> As a frame of reference, I saw my doc every two months for the first 18 months of treatment. After that I moved to a 3 month schedule for labs for about a year. We did labs every 6 months for a little while--which is the minimum I would suggest--but for the last 18 months or so we have been back to the 3 month schedule--he has been monitoring other things, but runs the thyroid because he can (and my levels have been changing a bit anyway).
> 
> Unfortunately the disease is a lifetime commitment to medical care, even though people see it as only a simple little pill.


See my dr's office called me the nurse told me I had Hashimoto's and in 4 weeks to go get my blood work, since They told me Ive had it I haven't seen the dr, so since July.

I only talked to her when she called and asked me to go get an ultra sound done.

SO when They called in August to let me know and I asked to see the dr, they told me to wait till I'm out of meds which is about next Thursday.

They just told me heres what you have and that I'll have it all my life and if I had any questions to call which I do. but they never said we want to see you here and this and this and a goal.

I kinda felt like I was handed a death sentence and that's why I am here, because I am literally just flying blind. I know its because I don't have insurance and I get kinda the well see how much you can afford.

I am hoping to get in on the 13th because the 14th is the one year anniversary of my grandma's death and I don't think I'll be functioning that day lol. or i'll have to wait till the Thursday after that. its the only time Im not with my grandpa.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> When will you be a week or so from having to get a refill? In other words, when is your next appointment? [Or maybe you already posted that....but I"m too lazy to go back and read the thread.]
> 
> For future reference, you tell your doctor to put "cc to patient" on the lab orders. This way the lab will mail you a copy at the same time they email him the copy.
> 
> If you're a month away from your next appointment, then write a statement with your DOB that basically says, "Please mail the lab results from [date] to me at the address shown." Then sign it. Mail it to the lab with a stamped, self addressed envelope. The statement you send is a release which they will put in their files.


Im about a week or 2 away...hoping the 13th because im out on the 15th of meds.


----------



## lainey

> They just told me heres what you have and that I'll have it all my life and if I had any questions to call which I do. but they never said we want to see you here and this and this and a goal.


Actually, when I started, those were the same words that I heard. I was about 6 months in before I found a forum and got a handle on what was going on. We didn't talk about a treatment plan per se--I figured it out from reading online and asking questions as we went. I wouldn't even say I directed the activity--I was lucky enough to get someone who managed things smartly from the start, and have never had a real reason to object.

It doesn't seem that they are "under treating" you because you don't have insurance. Thyroid disease is seen by doctors as being relatively innocuous and easy to manage. It doesn't have many long term serious consequences, so it's not a real attention getter. However, if you do your homework you can help your doc spend your money a little more wisely by avoiding wasteful tests right now. However, an ultrasound is a good investment--if you have not had one, you should.

In the meantime, try to think of your questions and make notes of them and your concerns, so you can make the most of your next visit.


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> Actually, when I started, those were the same words that I heard. I was about 6 months in before I found a forum and got a handle on what was going on. We didn't talk about a treatment plan per se--I figured it out from reading online and asking questions as we went. I wouldn't even say I directed the activity--I was lucky enough to get someone who managed things smartly from the start, and have never had a real reason to object.
> 
> It doesn't seem that they are "under treating" you because you don't have insurance. Thyroid disease is seen by doctors as being relatively innocuous and easy to manage. It doesn't have many long term serious consequences, so it's not a real attention getter. However, if you do your homework you can help your doc spend your money a little more wisely by avoiding wasteful tests right now. However, an ultrasound is a good investment--if you have not had one, you should.
> 
> In the meantime, try to think of your questions and make notes of them and your concerns, so you can make the most of your next visit.


The blood work place I go to is fairly cheap it has a discount for cash pay, if if I pay at the time of getting my blood drawn its usualy like 30 to 40 dollars. unless it has to be sent out.

I got my ultra sound done they didnt see any cancer but I have a little swelling on my thyroid they said was normal for the way my body is right now.

oh I do I write everything down and things that have been mentioned here Ive worte in my note book..


----------



## lainey

> The blood work place I go to is fairly cheap it has a discount for cash pay, if if I pay at the time of getting my blood drawn its usualy like 30 to 40 dollars. unless it has to be sent out.
> 
> I got my ultra sound done they didnt see any cancer but I have a little swelling on my thyroid they said was normal for the way my body is right now.
> 
> oh I do I write everything down and things that have been mentioned here Ive worte in my note book..


All good.

The next challenge is moving through the titration process as they up your dose. It can take quite some time, and people get tired of being tired and tired of waiting. Just remember there's no way out of it, only through it. We can help you with that--we've all been through it too.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> See my dr's office called me the nurse told me I had Hashimoto's and in 4 weeks to go get my blood work, since They told me Ive had it I haven't seen the dr, so since July.
> 
> I only talked to her when she called and asked me to go get an ultra sound done.
> 
> SO when They called in August to let me know and I asked to see the dr, they told me to wait till I'm out of meds which is about next Thursday.
> 
> They just told me heres what you have and that I'll have it all my life and if I had any questions to call which I do. but they never said we want to see you here and this and this and a goal.
> 
> I kinda felt like I was handed a death sentence and that's why I am here, because I am literally just flying blind. I know its because I don't have insurance and I get kinda the well see how much you can afford.
> 
> I am hoping to get in on the 13th because the 14th is the one year anniversary of my grandma's death and I don't think I'll be functioning that day lol. or i'll have to wait till the Thursday after that. its the only time Im not with my grandpa.


I am smiling to myself because you see? You have acquired some very caring women to walk you step by step through your difficult time.

And by the way, insurance or no insurance, we all need this sort of coaching to become empowered so we can advocate for ourselves.

You have come a long way; you are doing great and you are going to get your life back.


----------



## Octavia

Andros said:


> I am smiling to myself because you see? You have acquired some very caring women to walk you step by step through your difficult time.
> 
> And by the way, insurance or no insurance, we all need this sort of coaching to become empowered so we can advocate for ourselves.
> 
> You have come a long way; you are doing great and you are going to get your life back.


Well said, Andros!


----------



## Mel1031

Im out of meds after tomorrow, so I had to call and get some because I cant go see her till wed or Thursday, lovely me cracked a tooth friday and now get to go to the dentist tomorrow lol. But when I called and asked about the meds and if I could make get them up'd they said they needed to see me to do it. So I was like well I can make an appointment for wed or Thursday,but never gave me the appointment, so I'm hoping they refill my meds so I have a few before I go see the Dr. (there is a lady at the office shes the head like Receptionist that answered my call and shes not a nice lady, id rather talk to helpful person who doesn't hang up on me all the time, that let me put you on hold then instead hangs up lol).


----------



## Octavia

Soooo....you do or don't have an appointment???

Does your doctor know about your chipped tooth/teeth? (I vaguely remember that you chipped one or two before, too.) Not that it's unheard of, but it's pretty uncommon for people to chip their teeth during "normal" activity. I wonder if this is indicative of an underlying issue. Might be worth mentioning, Mel.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Chipped teeth might be an indication of grinding them at night - stress will do this. Solution is a "Night Guard" that your dentist can have made for you. I wear one at night.

So what's the deal on the appointment? I think something got lost in translation.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Chipped teeth might be an indication of grinding them at night - stress will do this. Solution is a "Night Guard" that your dentist can have made for you. I wear one at night.
> 
> So what's the deal on the appointment? I think something got lost in translation.


I have a night Gard... but I have really bad teeth, I got brace when I was 11 and they took them off and left like this indention in my teeth like it was a cheap dentist it was what my parents could afford. and at 13 I had an eating disorder and made my self throw up and the acid from my stomach weakened my teeth. and I had a big like indent thing in my tooth it decayed and popped off last year. I got it kinda bonded but it broke down after a while and i was chewing gum and it popped off and now they are going to crown my teeth.

And I gotta call tomorrow to schedule an appointment


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Soooo....you do or don't have an appointment???
> 
> Does your doctor know about your chipped tooth/teeth? (I vaguely remember that you chipped one or two before, too.) Not that it's unheard of, but it's pretty uncommon for people to chip their teeth during "normal" activity. I wonder if this is indicative of an underlying issue. Might be worth mentioning, Mel.


I dont till I call tomorrow and make one.

Yeah, ive been seeing this dr since I was 14. its the one that had bonding on it. I brush my teeth like a normal person, just have weak teeth. The dentist said it got decay in the tooth before and that's why, this was just a bond.

I have good gums just bad teeth lol...I just never had dental care after like 16 so I couldn't afford to go. My mom has this dental care card and it is like a dental credit card. and I use that, now.


----------



## Octavia

I see. (I actually have the opposite problem - pretty good teeth, pretty bad gums! My teeth are constantly fighting my gums because they want to go back to their pre-braces position from 25 years ago. I've had gum surgery, but it's a constant battle with my teeth trying to move.) Glad to hear it's just one tooth that's giving you trouble!


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> I see. (I actually have the opposite problem - pretty good teeth, pretty bad gums! My teeth are constantly fighting my gums because they want to go back to their pre-braces position from 25 years ago. I've had gum surgery, but it's a constant battle with my teeth trying to move.) Glad to hear it's just one tooth that's giving you trouble!


I have another tooth that needs to be pulled.. Teeth bother me. Even after my braces they where not straight, it fixed my rabbit tooth lol. but this one is getting a crown tomorrow at 7 am


----------



## Mel1031

Ok appointment is for thursday at 9:30. Dentist went fine expect for when they took my blood pressure and it was 107/75 and the girl went are you ok lol...


----------



## CA-Lynn

Are you friggin' kidding me? That's phenomenally wonderful blood pressure. YOu need to tell whoever took the blood pressure that IDEAL is 110/70. You are so close to ideal.....


----------



## Octavia

That is a great blood pressure!

What was the "tone" of her comment - was she thinking it was high or low? Just curious.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Are you friggin' kidding me? That's phenomenally wonderful blood pressure. YOu need to tell whoever took the blood pressure that IDEAL is 110/70. You are so close to ideal.....


really?? because they say thats low for me with how much I weight. Humm I never thought of it because usually my numbers are like 110/80 or highest was like 120/85 they always told me it was too low...


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> That is a great blood pressure!
> 
> What was the "tone" of her comment - was she thinking it was high or low? Just curious.


Her tone was like oh my god are you ok? your blood pressure is low for someone like you kinda tone. I always had numbers like that and slow pluse rates unless you give me this like anti anxiety med they gave me in the hospital it makes it like 140/100 and like my heart to like beat out of my chest.

I was told once by a clinic doctor that my 110/80 was too high for a girl my size.. lol.. and tried to put me on blood pressure meds for it because thats what was wrong with my stomach.


----------



## CA-Lynn

I can't imagine any doctor saying 110/80 was too high for ANY size. If anything, most doctors half expect overweight people to have much higher blood pressure.

If that's what he said, and if you were overweight at the time, then I believe you misunderstood him.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> I can't imagine any doctor saying 110/80 was too high for ANY size. If anything, most doctors half expect overweight people to have much higher blood pressure.
> 
> If that's what he said, and if you were overweight at the time, then I believe you misunderstood him.


When I went to a the family health clinc, it was cheap and I could get this county insurance where for 3 months they paid half of my dr bills and everything but I had to go to the dr's they told me too and had to wait for everything. Its a horrible place. The dr there told me so you have diabetes right? and I said no I don't. well your blood pressure it high for a girl your age at your size. and it wasn't it was like 110/85 or something. then he looked at my teeth because I had the one that was decaying at the time and hes like oh so you do meth and he didn't say it as a question. I started crying and was like no i dont. then he gave me this pepto **** for my ulcers in my stomach that he had proof i had, and when i threw it all up with in 5 minutes of taking it he final got me into a gastroenterologist and they found all my stomach issues. But I never went back to that DR. I reported him but I was told that they get a lot of complaints from him.

That was last year, my normal dr i pay for that is expensive but is not a jerk, has told me its a little low, but they never said it was anything to be concerned about.


----------



## CA-Lynn

*your blood pressure is nothing to be concerned about. *


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> *your blood pressure is nothing to be concerned about. *


 Ha Ive never really been concerned everyone else is... lol...


----------



## Mel1031

Ok, back for the drs....

4/12- Tsh 60
7/12- Tsh 60, TPO 1451
8/12- TSH 0.724 T4 free 1.16

She upped my meds to 100 MCg of Levothroxin.

Ive lost 10 pounds since july. She wants to check blood work in october, her goal first is to find a dose that makes me feel better and that should make me levels even out. She is fine with my diet and exserice she said to just do what makes me feel good.

My a1c from july was 75 so shes not concerned I have a risitance to glucose or am any where near Diabetes, My blood pressure was 120/70 they said thats fine, my pulse was 70 beats says Im fine.

She wants me to look into seeing the Specialist that deal with Auto Immune disease and see if maybe they can help me out. But she wants to see how 100 makes me feel first.

She said that once I find a good rythem my weight should come off, but because my TPO is still high and my body is still attacking my thryoid Im not going to see fast results like a normal person would be no matter what I cut out. She is fine with me eatting 1300 calories a day.

So I'll see what happens in October. She wants to see me in Nov, she wants to check in every 3 months for right now, since Im having bad brain fog and Im losing hair and my moods are all over and my anxiety is bad, she just wants to keep an eye on me. shes hoping the meds will level me out.

They said they will mail me my October labs.


----------



## lainey

sounds.....excellent!!

What do you think?


----------



## CA-Lynn

Mel,

I think you have a typo.....NOt likely the A1C was 75. Maybe you meant the glucose, which is different from the A1C.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Mel,
> 
> I think you have a typo.....NOt likely the A1C was 75. Maybe you meant the glucose, which is different from the A1C.


I dont know she said last time they tested me my level was 75... I didnt ask for those papers...


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> sounds.....excellent!!
> 
> What do you think?


I think that explaing to my mother what all of this means makes me want to pull all the rest of my hair out... and I'll just have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## lainey

My mother has dementia---I don't even bother explaining to her anymore.:winking0001: I just acknowledge that I am doomed to repeat myself.

Nor do I explain anything to others. It just isn't worth it. If I know that they have problems similar to mine--then there is at least some hope that they will understand. Otherwise, they don't get it.

Because it is hard to find people who do understand, that is where forums such as this fill a need.

You are on your way though. Expect baby steps, but progress is a good thing.


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> My mother has dementia---I don't even bother explaining to her anymore.:winking0001: I just acknowledge that I am doomed to repeat myself.
> 
> Nor do I explain anything to others. It just isn't worth it. If I know that they have problems similar to mine--then there is at least some hope that they will understand. Otherwise, they don't get it.
> 
> Because it is hard to find people who do understand, that is where forums such as this fill a need.
> 
> You are on your way though. Expect baby steps, but progress is a good thing.


MY grandma had dementia...its kinda took her body with her... My mom is 48 and fine. She just thinks I need to not let this get me and that its going to away...
the dr wanted me to talk to her about Disability insurance so I can get help with medical, but I dont think this qualifies, and my mom flipped out


----------



## Octavia

Mel1031 said:


> Ok, back for the drs....
> 
> 4/12- Tsh 60
> 7/12- Tsh 60, TPO 1451
> 8/12- TSH 0.724 T4 free 1.16
> 
> She upped my meds to 100 MCg of Levothroxin.
> 
> Ive lost 10 pounds since july. She wants to check blood work in october, her goal first is to find a dose that makes me feel better and that should make me levels even out. She is fine with my diet and exserice she said to just do what makes me feel good.
> 
> My a1c from july was 75 so shes not concerned I have a risitance to glucose or am any where near Diabetes, My blood pressure was 120/70 they said thats fine, my pulse was 70 beats says Im fine.
> 
> She wants me to look into seeing the Specialist that deal with Auto Immune disease and see if maybe they can help me out. But she wants to see how 100 makes me feel first.
> 
> She said that once I find a good rythem my weight should come off, but because my TPO is still high and my body is still attacking my thryoid Im not going to see fast results like a normal person would be no matter what I cut out. She is fine with me eatting 1300 calories a day.
> 
> So I'll see what happens in October. She wants to see me in Nov, she wants to check in every 3 months for right now, since Im having bad brain fog and Im losing hair and my moods are all over and my anxiety is bad, she just wants to keep an eye on me. shes hoping the meds will level me out.
> 
> They said they will mail me my October labs.


This is certainly good news!!! It sounds like this doctor does a nice job of hearing your concerns and trying to address them and keep an eye on things.

Like others have said...baby steps. But baby steps are still steps! :hugs:


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> This is certainly good news!!! It sounds like this doctor does a nice job of hearing your concerns and trying to address them and keep an eye on things.
> 
> Like others have said...baby steps. But baby steps are still steps! :hugs:


Yeah i like this dr,they fired that lady who hung up on me the other day, i guess she sometimes wasn't letting the dr's know people had called lol. or writing down that they called so when i said i called for a copy of results they where like we could have mailed them to you, but that lady was rude and unprofessional she just told me my July results bc nothing changed in july.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Trust me on this: your Hemoglobin A1C was NOT 75. You would be dead. So either someone read the wrong number to you, or the lab screwed up, or you misunderstood.

The worst case uncontrolled diabetic's A1C, MIGHT get up to 9.0.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> Trust me on this: your Hemoglobin A1C was NOT 75. You would be dead. So either someone read the wrong number to you, or the lab screwed up, or you misunderstood.
> 
> The worst case uncontrolled diabetic's A1C, MIGHT get up to 9.0.


Maybe she just meant the glucose test lol. I understand nothing lol


----------



## Mel1031

I dont wanna start a new thread so I dont know if anyone is still here... but Im have really bad jitters and anxiety and massive head aches since starting the 100 mcg levo. is that just a side affect or so I call my dr?


----------



## lainey

It's possible that your TSH continued to fall after those August labs (I saw TSH .7 to start).

Are you using a brand name or a generic medication? Sometimes small changes between brands, even generics, can cause shifts in your numbers.

It could well be that your levels could be low enough to cause this, and that 100mcg is too much for the moment. The only way to really tell is with blood work.

Did you call the Dr.'s office to report your symptoms?


----------



## Octavia

Ditto what lainey says above. Plus...the new dose may have some different fillers that are giving you headaches. Perhaps check with the doctor and see if you can/should drop back down to 88 mcg.


----------



## jenny v

I had the same problems when my dose of Synthroid was upped a few months ago. My doctor had me skip a few doses until the jitters/aches ended and then slowly upped my dose until I was at the one she wanted (I was going from 65 mcg to 75 mcg and even that small change overwhelmed my system at first). I would give your doctor a call, just in case.


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> It's possible that your TSH continued to fall after those August labs (I saw TSH .7 to start).
> 
> Are you using a brand name or a generic medication? Sometimes small changes between brands, even generics, can cause shifts in your numbers.
> 
> It could well be that your levels could be low enough to cause this, and that 100mcg is too much for the moment. The only way to really tell is with blood work.
> 
> Did you call the Dr.'s office to report your symptoms?


Generic.

I called left a message so we will see what happens. the nurse said to give it a week and if I still feel the same way to go back to the 88, but the 88 makes me feel tired and horrible, and the 50 makes me sick to my stomach and tired.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Ditto what lainey says above. Plus...the new dose may have some different fillers that are giving you headaches. Perhaps check with the doctor and see if you can/should drop back down to 88 mcg.


Its just the 88 makes me so tired like and after I take it I feel like I have the flu and bad hot flashes. this whole lets guess what works is dumb.. lol


----------



## Mel1031

jenny v said:


> I had the same problems when my dose of Synthroid was upped a few months ago. My doctor had me skip a few doses until the jitters/aches ended and then slowly upped my dose until I was at the one she wanted (I was going from 65 mcg to 75 mcg and even that small change overwhelmed my system at first). I would give your doctor a call, just in case.


Im on the generic version, maybe I shoudl try a different brand... Like I said I did the nurse said to wait a week but she will let the dr know. Its like an hour or two after I take it Im like whoa lol


----------



## CA-Lynn

I don't see how the 50 mcg makes you sick to your stomach and the 88 mcg does not. Doesn't make sense. [In fact, I'm not aware of these drugs making you nauseous.]


----------



## lainey

It sounds like you could be having a problem with the medication--but there are a couple of possibilities:

1) your TSH is moving down, but it moved too quickly for your body to handle. Since July you have come down from 60, that is quite a ways. You may need to back down on the dose to give yourself more time to adjust.

2) you are having problems with the fillers or other ingredient in the generic

I would suggest trying a brand name first-- there are several--synthroid, levoxyl, tyrosint. Levoxyl is known to absorbed better, tirosint is a liquid that has no fillers in it. 100mcg of synthroid in my area is about $20, so the medicine is not horribly expensive.

Call your doctor and see what they say.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> I don't see how the 50 mcg makes you sick to your stomach and the 88 mcg does not. Doesn't make sense. [In fact, I'm not aware of these drugs making you nauseous.]


88 makes me super tired and i usually feel like I have flu after taking it.. I mentioned that.

The dr told me the meds can make you feel sick. maybe your on a different med...


----------



## Mel1031

lainey said:


> It sounds like you could be having a problem with the medication--but there are a couple of possibilities:
> 
> 1) your TSH is moving down, but it moved too quickly for your body to handle. Since July you have come down from 60, that is quite a ways. You may need to back down on the dose to give yourself more time to adjust.
> 
> 2) you are having problems with the fillers or other ingredient in the generic
> 
> I would suggest trying a brand name first-- there are several--synthroid, levoxyl, tyrosint. Levoxyl is known to absorbed better, tirosint is a liquid that has no fillers in it. 100mcg of synthroid in my area is about $20, so the medicine is not horribly expensive.
> 
> Call your doctor and see what they say.


I gotta call when they open because I went to bed with my kind of hurting thinking I had pink eye, woke up my eyes all bruised and hurts and I have no reason. but Im hoping the dr will call me since the nurse said she left a message. they probably will make me try it for a week and see if my body adjusts.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> I gotta call when they open because I went to bed with my kind of hurting thinking I had pink eye, woke up my eyes all bruised and hurts and I have no reason. but Im hoping the dr will call me since the nurse said she left a message. they probably will make me try it for a week and see if my body adjusts.


Uh, oh! Let us know about your eyes. You are running the gamut, girlfriend.

Well.......................believe it or not, all this "stuff" is no doubt tied in.

Let us know when you are able. You may not be able to stand the light from the PC screen/monitor and do be kind to your eyes. They are precious.


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> Uh, oh! Let us know about your eyes. You are running the gamut, girlfriend.
> 
> Well.......................believe it or not, all this "stuff" is no doubt tied in.
> 
> Let us know when you are able. You may not be able to stand the light from the PC screen/monitor and do be kind to your eyes. They are precious.


My eye hurts its all like bruised and yellow and hurts, the lights not too bad on it now,I just keep feeling like I took a punch lol. I thought It was going to be pink eye lol. Or a ghost is punching me in my sleep lol

The dr called me back, shes going to test my Iron levels, apparently with hashimoto's it can lower your iron and cause bruises? (don't hold me to this, i tend to forget lol) she wants me to keep trying the 100 mcg if by friday my eyes not better and I still feel sick she wants to see me.


----------



## Octavia

Is it the eyeballs themselves, or the area around your eyes?

Have you been taking a lot of aspirin, by any chance?


----------



## CA-Lynn

As you stated elsewhere, Mel, you have a problem remembering things. You stated that 50 mcg makes you nauseous and that 88 does not. When I told you that doesn't make sense you said:

"88 makes me super tired and i usually feel like I have flu after taking it.. I mentioned that."

Actually, what we were discussing was NAUSEA. But what the heck.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Is it the eyeballs themselves, or the area around your eyes?
> 
> Have you been taking a lot of aspirin, by any chance?


no its just around the eye lid and under my eye. my eye ball looks good lol. and just one eye my left one, the other one looks fine

No, I havent I took some last night because it hurt so bad. but I dont take alot of asprin because it bothers my stomach.


----------



## Mel1031

CA-Lynn said:


> As you stated elsewhere, Mel, you have a problem remembering things. You stated that 50 mcg makes you nauseous and that 88 does not. When I told you that doesn't make sense you said:
> 
> "88 makes me super tired and i usually feel like I have flu after taking it.. I mentioned that."
> 
> Actually, what we were discussing was NAUSEA. But what the heck.


I believe I told two other people before...

The nurse said to give it a week and if I still feel the same way to go back to the 88, but the 88 makes me feel tired and horrible, and the 50 makes me sick to my stomach and tired.

Its just the 88 makes me so tired like and after I take it I feel like I have the flu and bad hot flashes. this whole lets guess what works is dumb.. lol

I believe feeling like you have the flu is being NAUSEA.. but I guess I am wrong once again...


----------



## Octavia

Are you taking any medicines that have a tendency to thin the blood? If so, that enables you to bruise very easily.


----------



## Mel1031

Octavia said:


> Are you taking any medicines that have a tendency to thin the blood? If so, that enables you to bruise very easily.


only my thyroid meds.. its starting to yellow and my mom says I look pale.. so I dunno lol...


----------



## babyrex

Mel, easy bruising could be a sign of Cushing's Disease. It's just a thought. Everyone wants you to get better, but I think you need way more help than anyone here is capable of giving you. Spend your time researching the web. I have spent many, many hours reading medical journal articles. True, I don't understand half of what they say!  But the more you read, the more you know! Bookmark the articles you may think pertinent. I have many now. Medical Journals hold more (respectability) than websites such as about.com or livestrong.com. As a "newbie" myself, I know much less than the people who have had years of experience, such as Andros, Octavia, Ca-Lynn, etc... And they are trying to help you. But they can only do so much. I wish you the best, and I am very worried about your health! But you MUST get help from the medical community! Hugs!


----------



## Octavia

babyrex said:


> Mel, easy bruising could be a sign of Cushing's Disease. It's just a thought. Everyone wants you to get better, but I think you need way more help than anyone here is capable of giving you. Spend your time researching the web. I have spent many, many hours reading medical journal articles. True, I don't understand half of what they say!  But the more you read, the more you know! Bookmark the articles you may think pertinent. I have many now. Medical Journals hold more (respectability) than websites such as about.com or livestrong.com. As a "newbie" myself, I know much less than the people who have had years of experience, such as Andros, Octavia, Ca-Lynn, etc... And they are trying to help you. But they can only do so much. I wish you the best, and I am very worried about your health! But you MUST get help from the medical community! Hugs!


Excellent points, babyrex.


----------



## Mel1031

K well my bruise is gone, and I dont feel too bad on the pills anymore...Moods are bad but its whatever...


----------



## Mel1031

Just wanted to say that they are taking me off 100 mcg because my mood swings and anxiety are bad,I also feel worse on it and almost went to the hospital for stomach pains,and my brain fog is more like brain fried, I cant remember how to drive, I had a long trip to the store that is 4 mins from my house because I forgot where I was going mid way. I have to go back to her on wed. I called a endo dr, but no one will willing to take my case because I am a cash pay, only one that will is an hour away and they cant get me in till Nov.


----------



## Andros

Mel1031 said:


> Just wanted to say that they are taking me off 100 mcg because my mood swings and anxiety are bad,I also feel worse on it and almost went to the hospital for stomach pains,and my brain fog is more like brain fried, I cant remember how to drive, I had a long trip to the store that is 4 mins from my house because I forgot where I was going mid way. I have to go back to her on wed. I called a endo dr, but no one will willing to take my case because I am a cash pay, only one that will is an hour away and they cant get me in till Nov.


That TPO is awfully high. No one ever ran the Thyroglobulin Ab and Thyroglobulin?

Your brain fog is bad. I remember doing the same thing. I was driving somewhere and could not remember where. Very scary!


----------



## Mel1031

Andros said:


> That TPO is awfully high. No one ever ran the Thyroglobulin Ab and Thyroglobulin?
> 
> Your brain fog is bad. I remember doing the same thing. I was driving somewhere and could not remember where. Very scary!


I dont think so its not on my blood work. Im going in on the 12th...But they are sending in a new type of Thyroid med, I dont know the name yet.

I had my mom take me to Target today becuase I knew me going by myself would be a bad idea with how I had been feeling... and I forgot why I was going lol


----------



## Mel1031

They put me on Armour Thyro 60mg


----------

